# the classical Music Project, Part III



## science

The goal of this project is to create an ordered list of works that we recommend. Please help us!

Here's the least you need to know in order to vote:

1. Make sure you're at the end of the thread, so that you can see the board (the list of works we're voting on) as of the most recent vote. See who cast that vote, and write "After [that person] in your post."

2. Identify the work on the list that you most want to recommend, and your second choice. Then identify the work on the list that you least want to recommend. Type the names of three works in order, like this: "Beethoven Symphony #5 / Bach Goldberg Variations / Brahms Piano Trio #1."

3. If you can copy and paste the board, then please do so, adding 2 points to your first choice, 1 point to your second choice, and subtracting one point from the one you least want to recommend. But if you cannot do that, then just post the names of the works in order (as in step #2) and someone else will copy and paste the list for you.

4. Wait at least 9 hours and vote again!

Very important points:

1. None of us have perfect knowledge of classical music: we're all voting with more or less knowledge and more or less ignorance. Please participate by voting for the works you love and want to recommend to others. People might disagree with your choices, but please be patient and persistent - your participation will make our list better.

2. The negative vote is necessary to curb excessive idiosyncrasy, but if people vote against a work you support, and you can't change their mind, don't despair: it will probably be a more popular choice later in the project. Try to remember that this is supposed to be fun.

3. This is our list, not supposed to be the official objective canon of Western art music. A different group of people would create a different list - even the same group of people at a different time would create a different list - but this is our list at this point in our lives, and we value everyone's participation.

Here are some more details:

1. If you want to add a work to the board for us to vote on, please check the second post (just below these rules) and the most recent list of recommendations (should within the last few pages of the thread) to make sure we haven't already recommended it. (I know that's not really clear. Sorry. If you need to, just ask for help. We're friendly.) If we haven't recommended it already, then when you vote, use your +2 or your +1 to add the work to the list with 2 or 1 points.

2. When a work on the board has 7 more points than any other work on the board, it is recommended. We remove it from the board and post an updated list of recent recommendations. Its place on that list is not subject to further voting, and it doesn't need to be added to the board again.

3. If a work is voted down to zero points, it is removed from the board, but it can be added again at any time if someone votes for it.

4. Please remain calm, and try to cooperate with the other voters. In order for a work to reach the 7 point lead needed for recommendation, frequently we will need to cooperate and negotiate about our votes; for instance, "I'll vote for the Goldberg Variations now if you'll vote for the Diabellis next." A third participant might offer her support if you switched the order. And so on. This discussion is an important part of the process. The nature of collaboration like this is that none of us will agree with all of the group's choices. Please remember that it's a project, not a competition. Please be willing to compromise and negotiate, and please remain polite to each other!

Even more details for the curious (you don't need to know this stuff at first):

1. We'll consider works such as Chopin's Nocturnes as a single work if they are almost always recorded as a group, if they are not collectively too large - not more than 2 or 3 hours - and if the individual components wouldn't merit much consideration alone. These are vague guidelines because no very firm rule will fit all cases, so the community of participants can discuss any particular ambiguous choices.

2. If someone appears to have made a minor error in their vote, we can fix it just by posting the correct list. We should consider the indication of how the participant intended to vote (that is, the thing like "Beethoven 5 / Rite of Spring / Brahms Piano Trio") as authoritative, and if the board they post doesn't jive with that, then we should fix the board. If a vote is so erroneous that we can't figure out how to fix it in accordance with the voter's evident wishes, then we'll just skip it. If you find out your vote has been skipped, you are eligible to vote again immediately.


----------



## science

Here is a list of most of our selections so far - and for the most recent additions, look over the last few pages of this thread, where you will find an updated list of our selections from #401: 

1. Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
2. Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
3. Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
4. Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
5. Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492

6. Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
7. Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
8. Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
9. Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
10. Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95

11. Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
12. Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
13. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
14. Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
15. Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98

16. Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
17. Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
18. Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
19. Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
20. Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 

21. Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
22. Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
23. Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
24. Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
25. Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 

26. Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
27. Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
28. Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
29. Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
30. Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080

31. Beethoven: Piano Sonata # 29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
32. Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
33. Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
34. Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
35. Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 

36. Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
37. Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
38. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
39. Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
40. D. Scarlatti: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)

41. Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
42. Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
43. Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
44. Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
45. Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527

46. Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
47. Verdi: Otello
48. Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
50. Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 

51. Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
52. Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944 
53. Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
54. Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
55. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 

56. Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810 
57. Schumann: Dichterliebe 
58. Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
59. Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
60. Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”

61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
62. Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
63. Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
64. Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
65. Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36

66. Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
67. Ravel: Scheherazade 
68. Mahler: Symphony #9
69. Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
70. Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516

71. Borodin: String Quartet #2 
72. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
73. Handel: Giulio Cesare 
74. Chopin: Nocturnes 
75. Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759 

76. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
77. Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
78. Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
79. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
80. Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 

81. Chopin: Ballades 
82. Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
83. Verdi: La Traviata
84. Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
85. Berg: Violin Concerto

86. Tallis: Spem in Alium 
87. Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
88. Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
89. Ravel: String Quartet in F
90. Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)

91. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
92. Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
93. Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
94. Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
95. Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 

96. Chopin: Etudes
97. Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
98. Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
99. Debussy: Preludes 
100. Allegri: Miserere

101. Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
102. Stravinsky: The Firebird
103. Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
104. Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
105. Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie

106. Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
107. Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
108. Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
109. Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
110. Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245

111. Haydn: The Creation
112. Mahler: Symphony #4
113. Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
114. Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
115. Puccini: La Bohème

116. Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
117. Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
118. Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
120. Puccini: Turandot

121. Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
122. Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
123. Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
124. Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
125. Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)

126. Debussy: String quartet
127. Bizet: Carmen
128. Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
129. Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
130. Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli

131. Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
132. Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
133. Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
134. Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
135. Schoenberg: Moses und Aron

136. Verdi: Requiem
137. Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
138. Debussy: Nocturnes L91
139. Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
140. Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92

141. Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
142. Elgar: Enigma Variations
143. Bach: Clavier-Übung III
144. Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
145. Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"

146. Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
147. Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
148. Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
149. Wagner: Parsifal
150. Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 

151. Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
152. Holst: The Planets
153. Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
154. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
155. Liszt: Les Preludes

156. Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
157. Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
158. Rachmaninoff: Preludes
159. Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
160. Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin

161. Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
162. Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
163. Handel: Water Music
164. Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
165. Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 

166. Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
167. Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
168. Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
169. Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
170: Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 

171. Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
172. Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
173. Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
174. Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
175. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 

176. Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
177. Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
178. Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
179. Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
180. Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 

181. Debussy: Cello Sonata
182. Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
183. Takemitsu: November Steps
184. Chopin: Mazurkas
185. Stravinsky: Petrushka

186. Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
187. Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa
189. Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
190. Bach: Toccatas and Fugues

191. Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
192. Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
193. Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
194. Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
195. Mahler: Rueckert Lieder

196. Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
197. Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
198. Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
199. Verdi: Rigoletto
200. Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504

201. Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
202. Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
203. Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
204. Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
205. Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4

206. Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
207. Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
208. Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
209. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
210. Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88

211. Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
212. Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
213. Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
214. Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
215. Telemann: Tafelmusik

216. Scelsi: Uaxuctum
217. Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
218. Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
219. Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
220. Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D

221. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
222. Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
223. Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
224. Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
225. Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105

226. Varèse: Deserts
227. Webern: String Quartet
228. Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
229. Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
230. Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9

231. Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
232. Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
233. Rebel: Les élémens
234. Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
235. Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ

236. Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
237. Britten: Peter Grimes
238. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
239. Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
240. Franck: Variations Symphoniques

241. Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
242. Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
243. Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
244. Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
245. Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543

246. Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
247. Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
248. Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
249. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
250. Brahms: Piano Quartet #1

251. Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
252. Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
253. Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
254. Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
255. Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a

256. Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
257. Albéniz: Iberia
258. Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
259. Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
260. Copland: Appalachian Spring

261. Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
262. Walton: Violin Concerto
263. Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
264. Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
265. Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830

266. Monteverdi: Madrigals
267. Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
268. Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
269. Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
270. Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53

271. Medtner: Skazki
272. Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
273. Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
274. Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
275. Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words

276. Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
277. Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
278. Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
279. Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
280. Franck: Violin Sonata in A

281. Adam: Giselle
282. Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
283. Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
284. Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
285. Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101

286. Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
287. Mahler: Symphony #3
288. Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
289. Verdi: Aïda
290. Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93

291. Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
292. Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
293. Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
294. Puccini: Tosca
295. Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111

296. Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
297. Janáček: Sinfonietta 
298. Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
299. Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
300. Penderecki: St. Luke Passion

301. Vivaldi: Gloria
302. Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
303. Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
304. Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
305. Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12

306. Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
307. Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
308. Glazunov: Symphony #5
309. Bruckner: Te Deum
310. Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri

311. Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
312. Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
313. Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
314. Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
315. Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3

316. Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
317. Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
318. Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
319. Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
320. Berg: Wozzeck

321. Beethoven: String Quartet #16
322. Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
323. Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
324. Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
325. Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae

326. Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
327. Wagner: Lohengrin
328. Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
329. Ravel: Piano Trio
330. Schubert: Piano Trio #2

331. Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
332. Chopin: Polonaises
333. Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
334. Biber: Rosary Sonatas
335. Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)

336. Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
337. Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
338. Bach: Violin Concerto #2
339. Schumann: Symphony #2
340. Borodin: Symphony #2

341. Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
342. Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
343. Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
344. Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
345. Brahms: Piano Quartet #3

346. Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
347. Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
348. Wagner: Tannhauser
349. Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
350. Berlioz: Harold en Italie

351. Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
352. Mathieu: Piano Concerto No. 4
353. Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
354. Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
355. Mendelssohn: String Symphonies

356. Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
357. Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
358. Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
359. Bruckner: Symphony No. 3
360. Glass: Violin Concerto #1

361. Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
362. Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
363. Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
364. Pärt: Fratres
365. Janacek: Mladi

366. Brian: Symphony No. 1 "Gothic"
367. Mahler: Symphony No. 8
368. Beach: Piano Concerto
369. Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
370. Poulenc: Gloria

371. Glazunov: The Seasons
372. Palestrina: Stabat Mater
373. Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
374. Berg: Lyric Suite
375. Cherubini: Requiem in C minor

376. Penderecki: Symphony No. 7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
377. Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
378. Sibelius: Finlandia
379. Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
380. Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings

381. Satie: Gymnopedies
382. Crumb: Black Angels
383. Bartok: Sonatina
384. Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
385. Brahms: Double Concerto

386. Bach: English Suites
387. Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
388. Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
389. Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
390. Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio

391. Berwald: Violin Concerto
392. Paganini: 24 Caprices
393. Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
394. Busoni: Piano Concerto
395. Medtner: Piano Concerto No. 2

396. Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
397. Grieg: Lyric Pieces
398. Ravel: Miroirs
399. Puccini: Madama Butterfly
400. Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte


----------



## science

In case it helps you, here is an alphabetized list of the works we've selected for recommendation so far - however, for recommendations beyond #401, consult the recent pages of this thread - the ranked list above is the official one, but sometimes we find this one useful for reference: 

Adam: Giselle
Albéniz: Iberia
Albéniz: Suite española, op. 47
Alkan: Douze études dans tous les tons mineurs, op. 39
Allegri: Miserere
Alwyn: Harp Concerto "Lyra Angelica"
Bach, C.P.E.: Cello Concerto, Wq. 171
Bach: A Musical Offering, BWV 1079
Bach: Brandenburg Concertos, BWV 1046-1051 
Bach: Cantata #140 "Wachet auf, ruft uns die Stimme"
Bach: Cantata 82 “Ich habe genug” 
Bach: Cello Suites, BWV 1007-1012
Bach: Christmas Oratorio, BWV 248
Bach: Clavier-Übung III
Bach: Concerto for 2 Violins in D minor, BWV 1043
Bach: Concerto in C minor, BWV 1060
Bach: Die Kunst der Fuge (“The Art of the Fugue”), BWV 1080
Bach: English Suites
Bach: Goldberg Variations, BWV 988
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto, BWV 1056
Bach: Keyboard Partitas BWV 825-830
Bach: Magnificat, BWV 243
Bach: Mass in B minor, BWV 232 
Bach: Orchestral Suites, BWV 1066-1071
Bach: Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor, BWV 582
Bach: Sonatas and Partitas for Solo Violin, BWV 1001-1006 
Bach: St. John Passion, BWV 245
Bach: St. Matthew Passion, BWV 244
Bach: Suites for Solo Lute, BWV 995-1000, 1006a
Bach: The Well-Tempered Clavier, BWV 846-89
Bach: Toccatas and Fugues
Bach: Violin Concerto #1 in A minor, BWV 1041
Bach: Violin Concerto #2
Barber: Adagio for Strings, op. 11a
Barber: Knoxville: Summer of 1915
Barber: Violin Concerto, op. 14 
Bartok: Bluebeard's Castle
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta, Sz. 106
Bartók: Piano Concerto #1, Sz. 83
Bartok: Sonatina
Bartók: String Quartet #4, Sz. 91
Bartok: The Miraculous Mandarin
Bartók: Violin Concerto #2
Beach: Piano Concerto
Beethoven: Diabelli Variations, op. 120 
Beethoven: Grosse Fuge, op. 133 
Beethoven: Missa Solemnis in D, op. 123 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #3
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #4 in G, op. 58 
Beethoven: Piano Concerto #5 “Emperor” in E flat, op. 73 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #14 in C sharp minor, “Moonlight”, op. 27/2
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #21 "Waldstein" in C, op. 53
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #23 "Appassionata" in F minor, op. 57 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #28 in A, op. 101
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #29 in B flat, “Hammerklavier”, op. 106
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #30 in E, op. 109
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #31 in A-flat, op. 110
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #32 in C minor, op. 111
Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 "Archduke" in B-flat, op. 97 
Beethoven: String Quartet #14 in C sharp minor, op. 131
Beethoven: String Quartet #15 in A minor, op. 132
Beethoven: String Quartet #16
Beethoven: Symphony #3 in E flat, “Eroica”, op. 55
Beethoven: Symphony #5 in C minor, op. 67
Beethoven: Symphony #6 in F “Pastoral”, op. 68 
Beethoven: Symphony #7 in A, op 92
Beethoven: Symphony #8 in F, op. 93
Beethoven: Symphony #9 in D minor, “Choral”, op. 125
Beethoven: Triple Concerto in C, op. 56
Beethoven: Violin Concerto in D, op. 61
Berg: Lyric Suite
Berg: Violin Concerto
Berg: Wozzeck
Berlioz: Harold en Italie
Berlioz: Les Nuits d'été
Berlioz: Requiem, op. 5
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique, op. 14 
Berwald: Violin Concerto
Biber: Rosary Sonatas
Bizet: Carmen
Boccherini: String Quintet in E, op. 11, #5
Borodin: String Quartet #2 
Borodin: Symphony #2
Brahms: Cello Sonata #1
Brahms: Clarinet Quintet in B minor, op. 115
Brahms: Double Concerto
Brahms: Ein deutsches Requiem (“A German Requiem”), op. 45 
Brahms: Late Piano Pieces opp. 116-119
Brahms: Nänie, op. 82
Brahms: Piano Concerto #1 in D minor, op. 15
Brahms: Piano Concerto #2 in B flat minor, op. 83
Brahms: Piano Quartet #1
Brahms: Piano Quartet #3
Brahms: Piano Quintet in F minor, op. 34 
Brahms: Piano Trio #1 in B, op. 8 (revised) 
Brahms: String Quartets op. 51
Brahms: Symphony #1 in C minor, op. 68 
Brahms: Symphony #3 in F, op. 90 
Brahms: Symphony #4 in E minor, op. 98
Brahms: Violin Concerto in D, op. 77
Brian: Symphony #1 "Gothic"
Britten: Peter Grimes
Britten: War Requiem, op. 66 
Bruch: Violin Concerto #1
Bruckner: Symphony #3 in D minor
Bruckner: Symphony #5 in B-flat
Bruckner: Symphony #7 in E
Bruckner: Symphony #8 in C minor
Bruckner: Symphony #9 in D minor
Bruckner: Te Deum
Busoni: Piano Concerto
Buxtehude: Membra Jesu Nostri
Byrd: Mass for 5 Voices
Chausson: Poème de l'amour et de la mer
Cherubini: Requiem in C minor
Chopin: 24 Preludes, op. 28 
Chopin: Ballades 
Chopin: Etudes
Chopin: Mazurkas
Chopin: Nocturnes 
Chopin: Piano Concerto #2 in F minor, op. 21
Chopin: Polonaises
Copland: Appalachian Spring
Corelli: 12 Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Crumb: Black Angels
Debussy: Cello Sonata
Debussy: Children's Corner Suite
Debussy: Images for Piano, L110 & L111
Debussy: La Mer (“The Sea”) 
Debussy: Nocturnes L91
Debussy: Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune (“Prelude to the afternoon of a faun”) 
Debussy: Preludes 
Debussy: String quartet
Debussy: Suite Bergamasque
Donizetti: Lucia di Lammermoor
Dvořák: Cello Concerto in B minor, op. 104
Dvorák: Piano Trio #4 "Dumky"
Dvorák: Romantické kusy (Romantic Pieces)
Dvorak: Serenade for Strings
Dvořák: String Quartet #12 "American" in F, op. 96 
Dvořák: Symphony #7 in D minor, op. 70
Dvořák: Symphony #8 in G, op. 88
Dvořák: Symphony #9 in E minor “From the New World”, op. 95
Elgar: Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 
Elgar: Enigma Variations
Elgar: Piano Quintet in A minor, op. 84
Falla: Nights in the Gardens of Spain
Faure: Cantique de Jean Racine, op. 11
Faure: Piano Quartet #1 in C, op. 15
Faure: Requiem in D minor, op. 48 
Franck: Variations Symphoniques
Franck: Violin Sonata in A
Gabrieli: Sacae Symphoniae
Gershwin: Rhapsody in Blue
Glass: Violin Concerto #1
Glazunov: Symphony #5
Glazunov: The Seasons
Gliere: Symphony #3 "Ilya Muromets" in B minor, op. 42
Gluck: Orfeo ed Euridice
Gorecki: Symphony #3, “Symphony of Sorrowful Songs”, op. 36
Grieg: Lyric Pieces
Grieg: Peer Gynt Suites
Grieg: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 16
Grieg: String Quartet in G minor, op. 27 
Gubaidulina: Viola Concerto
Handel: Concerti Grossi, op. 6
Handel: Four Coronation Anthems
Handel: Giulio Cesare 
Handel: Messiah, HWV 56
Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks
Handel: Water Music
Haydn: Cello Concerto #1 in C, H.7b/1
Haydn: Missa in Angustiis, “Lord Nelson Mass” 
Haydn: Piano Sonata #62, Hob. XVI/52
Haydn: String Quartets op. 76, “Erdödy”
Haydn: Symphony #101 "Clock"
Haydn: Symphony #104 in D, “London”
Haydn: The Creation
Haydn: The Seven Last Words of Christ
Haydn: Trumpet Concerto in E-flat 
Hindemith: Symphony Mathis der Maler
Holst: The Planets
Ives: Piano Sonata #2 "Concord"
Janacek: Mladi
Janáček: On an Overgrown Path
Janáček: Sinfonietta 
Janáček: String Quartet #1 "The Kreutzer Sonata"
Janáček: String Quartet #2 "Intimate Letters"
Josquin: Missa l'homme armé
Josquin: Missa Pange lingua
Lalo: Symphonie espagnole in D minor, op. 21 
Ligeti: Etudes, Books. 1-3
Ligeti: Kammerkonzert
Ligeti: Lux Aeterna
Liszt: Années de pèlerinage
Liszt: Les Preludes
Liszt: Piano Concerto #2 in A, S 125 
Liszt: Piano Sonata in B minor
Machaut: Messe de Nostre Dame
Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (“The Song of the Earth”) 
Mahler: Kindertotenlieder 
Mahler: Rueckert Lieder
Mahler: Symphony #1 "Titan" in D
Mahler: Symphony #2 “Resurrection” 
Mahler: Symphony #3
Mahler: Symphony #4
Mahler: Symphony #5 in C-sharp minor
Mahler: Symphony #6 “Tragic” in A minor 
Mahler: Symphony #9
Mahler: Symphony #8
Mathieu: Piano Concerto #4
Medtner: Piano Concerto #2
Medtner: Skazki
Mendelssohn: Octet in E-flat, op. 29 
Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto #1 in G minor, op. 25
Mendelssohn: Piano Trio #1
Mendelssohn: Songs Without Words
Mendelssohn: String Quartet #6 in F minor, op. 80
Mendelssohn: String Symphonies
Mendelssohn: Symphony #3 "Scottish" in A, op. 56 
Mendelssohn: Symphony #4 in A, “Italian”, op. 90 
Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, op. 64
Messiaen: Quatuor pour la fin du temps (“Quartet for the End of Time”)
Messiaen: Turangalila Symphonie
Monteverdi: L'Orfeo
Monteverdi: Madrigals
Monteverdi: Vespers of 1610
Mozart: Ave Verum Corpus
Mozart: Clarinet Concerto in A, K. 622 
Mozart: Clarinet Quintet in A, K. 581 
Mozart: Concerto for Flute and Harp in C, K 299
Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
Mozart: Divertimento in E-flat, K. 563
Mozart: Don Giovanni, K. 527
Mozart: Great Mass in C minor, K. 427 
Mozart: Le Nozze di Figaro, K 492
Mozart: Piano Concerto #9 “Jeunehomme” in E-flat, K 271 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #20 in D minor, K. 466
Mozart: Piano Concerto #21 in C, K. 467 
Mozart: Piano Concerto #23 in A, K 488
Mozart: Piano Concerto #24 in C minor, K 491
Mozart: Piano Concerto #25 in C, K 503
Mozart: Piano Concerto #27
Mozart: Requiem Mass in D minor, K. 626
Mozart: Serenade #10 in B-flat, "Gran Partita", K 361
Mozart: Sinfonia Concertante in E-flat, K. 364 
Mozart: String Quartet #19 in C, "Dissonance", K 465
Mozart: String Quintet #3 in G, K. 515
Mozart: String Quintet in G minor K 516
Mozart: Symphony #38 “Prague" in D, K. 504
Mozart: Symphony #39 in E-flat, K 543
Mozart: Symphony #40 in G minor, K. 550 
Mozart: Symphony #41 in C, “Jupiter”, K. 551 
Mozart: The Magic Flute, K 620
Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Nielsen: Symphony #5, op. 50 
Paganini: 24 Caprices
Palestrina: Missa Papae Marcelli
Palestrina: Stabat Mater
Pärt: Fratres
Pärt: Tabula Rasa
Penderecki: St. Luke Passion
Penderecki: Symphony #7 "7 Gates of Jerusalem"
Pergolesi: Stabat Mater
Piazzolla: Cuatro Estaciónes Porteñas (The Four Seasons)
Poulenc: Gloria
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 16 
Prokofiev: Piano Concerto #3 in C, op. 26 
Prokofiev: Romeo and Juliet 
Prokofiev: Symphony #5 in B-flat, op. 100
Prokofiev: Violin Concerto #2
Prokofiev: War Sonatas (#6-8)
Puccini: La Bohème
Puccini: Madama Butterfly
Puccini: Tosca
Puccini: Turandot
Purcell: Dido and Aeneas
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #2 in C minor, op. 18 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto #3 in D minor, op. 30 
Rachmaninoff: Preludes
Rachmaninoff: Symphonic Dances, op. 45
Rachmaninoff: Trio Élégiaque #2 in D minor, op. 9 
Rameau: Les Indes Galantes
Ravel: Daphnis et Chloé
Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit
Ravel: Miroirs
Ravel: Pavane pour une infante défunte
Ravel: Piano Concerto for the Left Hand
Ravel: Piano Concerto in G
Ravel: Piano Trio
Ravel: Scheherazade 
Ravel: String Quartet in F
Rebel: Les élémens
Reich: Music for 18 Musicians
Respighi: Pini di Roma (Pines of Rome)
Rimsky-Korsakov: Capriccio Espagnol
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35 
Rodrigo: Concierto de Aranjuez
Rossini: Il Barbiere di Siviglia
Rzewski: Variations on El pueblo unido jamas sera vencido!
Saint-Saëns: Cello Concerto #1
Saint-Saëns: Piano Concerto #2
Saint-Saens: Symphony #3 in C minor, “Organ”, op. 78
Satie: Gymnopedies
Scarlatti, D.: Essercizi Sonatas (K.1-30)
Scelsi: Uaxuctum
Schnittke: Concerto for Piano and Strings
Schoenberg: Moses und Aron
Schoenberg: Pierrot Lunaire
Schoenberg: Verklarte Nacht, op. 4
Schubert Piano Sonata #21 D 960
Schubert: “Wanderer” Fantasy in C, op. 15, D. 760 
Schubert: An die Musik, D 547
Schubert: Der Erlkönig, D 328
Schubert: Die Schöne Müllerin, op. 25, D. 795 
Schubert: Fantasia in F minor
Schubert: Impromptus, opp. 90 and 142 
Schubert: Piano Quintet "The Trout" in A, D. 667 
Schubert: Piano Sonata #20 in A, D959
Schubert: Piano Trio #2
Schubert: String Quartet #13 "Rosamunde" in A minor, D 804
Schubert: String Quartet #14 in D minor, “Death & the Maiden”, D. 810 
Schubert: String Quintet in C, D. 956 
Schubert: Symphony #8 in B minor, “Unfinished”, D. 759 
Schubert: Symphony #9 in C, “Great”, D. 944 
Schubert: Winterreise, D 911
Schumann: Carnaval, op. 9
Schumann: Davidsbündlertänze, op. 6 
Schumann: Dichterliebe 
Schumann: Fantasie in C, op. 17 
Schumann: Fantasiestücke Op. 12
Schumann: Kinderszenen, op. 15
Schumann: Kreisleriana, op. 16
Schumann: Piano Concerto in A minor, op. 54
Schumann: Piano Quintet in E-flat, op 44
Schumann: Symphony #2
Schumann: Symphony #4 in D minor, op. 120 
Schütz: Weihnachts-Historie
Scriabin: Piano Sonata #5, op. 53
Shostakovich: 24 Preludes and Fugues
Shostakovich: Piano Quintet in G minor, op. 57
Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 in C minor, op. 110 
Shostakovich: Symphony #10 in E minor, op. 93
Shostakovich: Symphony #5 in D minor, op. 47 
Shostakovich: Violin Concerto #1
Sibelius: Finlandia
Sibelius: Symphony #2 in D, op. 43 
Sibelius: Symphony #5 in E-flat, op. 82
Sibelius: Symphony #7 in C, op. 105
Sibelius: Violin Concerto in D, op. 47 
Smetana: Má vlast (My fatherland)
Strauss: Der Rosenkavalier
Strauss: Ein Heldenleben (A Hero's Life), op. 40
Strauss: Eine Alpensinfonie
Strauss: Tod und Verklärung (Death and Transfiguration), op. 24
Strauss: Vier letzte Lieder (“Four Last Songs”) 
Stravinsky: Concerto in E flat "Dumbarton Oaks"
Stravinsky: Petrushka
Stravinsky: Symphony of Psalms
Stravinsky: The Firebird
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring
Suk: Asrael Symphony in C, op. 27 
Szymanowski: Stabat Mater
Takemitsu: November Steps
Tallis: Lamentations of Jeremiah
Tallis: Spem in Alium 
Tchaikovsky: Piano Concerto #1 in B-flat minor, op. 23
Tchaikovsky: Piano Trio
Tchaikovsky: Romeo and Juliet Fantasy-Overture
Tchaikovsky: Swan Lake
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #4 in F minor, op. 36 
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #5 in E minor, op. 64
Tchaikovsky: Symphony #6 in B minor, “Pathétique”, op. 74
Tchaikovsky: The Nutcracker
Tchaikovsky: Violin concerto in D, op. 35 
Telemann: Tafelmusik
Varèse: Deserts
Vaughan Williams: Fantasia on a Theme by Thomas Tallis
Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending
Verdi: Aïda
Verdi: La Traviata
Verdi: Otello
Verdi: Requiem
Verdi: Rigoletto
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasilieras
Vivaldi: Gloria
Vivaldi: Le quattro stagioni (The Four Seasons) 
Vivaldi: Stabat Mater
Wagner: Der Ring des Nibelungen (“The Ring of the Nibelung”) 
Wagner: Die Meistersinger von Nurnberg
Wagner: Lohengrin
Wagner: Parsifal
Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Wagner: Tannhauser
Wagner: Tristan und Isolde 
Walton: Belshazzar's Feast
Walton: Violin Concerto
Weber: Two Clarinet Concerti
Webern: Six Pieces for Orchestra, Op. 6
Webern: String Quartet

And, here is a tally showing how many works we've recommended by each composer: 

27 Mozart
26 Bach, Beethoven 
25 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18
17 Brahms
16 Schubert
15 
14
13
12
11 Mahler, Schumann 
10 
9 Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
8 Bartók, Dvořák
7 Chopin, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Handel, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, Sibelius, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Grieg, Liszt, Puccini 
3 Barber, Berg, Elgar, Fauré, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vivaldi 
2 Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Franck, Glazunov, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, C. P. E. Bach, Beach, Berwald, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Bruch, Busoni, Buxtehude, Byrd, Chausson, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Crumb, Donizetti, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Paganini, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Satie, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber


----------



## science

Here is the board, from which the next vote will be made:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 2
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

In addition to the Dowland, I would also support most Hindemith.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Ives: Three places in new England / Ligeti / Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 14
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 3
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Ligeti / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 5
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 15
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 8
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Mozart / Strauss / Ligeti

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 13
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 4
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares/Sibelius/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 15
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 5
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 14


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'm glad to have seen a really thorough alphabetical list there, it's much appreciated. Now we can diagnose what's missing. 

after Katspieler (and his suggestion):
*
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis* / Sibelius / Bruch

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'm glad to have seen a really thorough alphabetical list there, it's much appreciated. Now we can diagnose what's missing.


 No Mozart symphonies nos. 35, 31, 29 or 25 yet!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Huilun added no points to Hindemith:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 17
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 14


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Handel Vivaldi

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 19
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
*Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14*
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
*Mozart: Cosi Fan Tutte - 21*
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12

Mozart / Adams / Vivaldi

So:

401. Mozar: Cosi fan tutte

And the new board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## hespdelk

*Bruckner: Symphony N. 6* / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 4
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 6
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Ligeti / Sibelius / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 7
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Dowland / Adams 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 2
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After trout

Ligeti / Adams / Hindemith

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 14
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 1
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 1
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12

Bruch / Adams / Vivaldi


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Strauss / Ligeti

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 1
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bruch / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 18
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 1
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Hindemith/Dowland/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 12
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 18
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After klavierspieler:

Ligeti / Adams / Brahms

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 11
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 18
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bruch Ligeti

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 19
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 3
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 3
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Handel / HIndemith / Vivaldi 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 19
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## science

after tdc:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
*Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruch: Kol Nidre - 20*
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13*
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12

Adams / Bruch / VW


----------



## science

The first posts are no longer editable so here's the new list: 

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre

And the new board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 8
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Vaughan Williams/Ligeti/Vivaldi

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 13
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 15
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Brahms / Adams / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 13
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After COAG:

Dowland/Hindemith/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 5
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Hindemith / Strauss / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 15
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 5
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Handel VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 2
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 4
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 9
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Ligeti / Sibelius / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 17
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 4
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 12


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
*Brahms: Alto Rhapsody - 19*
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 4
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12*
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11

Brahms / Adams / Vivaldi


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody

And the new board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 4
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Vivaldi / Handel / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 4
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Sibelius / Dowland / Bruckner

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 7
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 11
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Ligeti / Mozart: Symphony no. 29 / Hindemith

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bruckner: Symphony N. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 13
Mozart: Symphony no. 29 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 13


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Vivaldi / Strauss / Ligeti

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 15


----------



## science

after Trout:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 1
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 16

Adams / Vivaldi / Sibelius


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Vivaldi Strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 17


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Hindemith/Sibelius/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler

Mozart / Vivaldi /Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 18


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Handel / Vivaldi / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 9
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12
*Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico - 19*


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 9
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ah, Mozart 29 - an absolute beauty :angel: (next to No. 25)

Mozart / Ligeti / Strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 9
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Pieck

A come-back post:

*Gesualdo: Madrigals*\ Handel\ Strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 13
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Trout

After Pieck (welcome back!):

Vaughan Williams / Strauss / Ligeti

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 12
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 2
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After trout

Ligeti / Schubert / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 8
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After COAG:

Hindemith/Dowland/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 2
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12

Adams / Dowland / Vaughan Williams


----------



## tdc

After science:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 / Gesualdo / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 3
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mozart / Handel / Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 11
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 14
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 3
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 12
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ligeti Sibelius

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 11
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 15
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 5
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11

Adams / Dowland / Handel


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Ligeti / Schubert / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Ligeti: Requiem - 17
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Mozart / Ligeti / Strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
* Ligeti: Requiem - 18*
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem

Updated Board:

Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 10
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson

Mozart / Handel / adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 11
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 6
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## pjang23

Handel Schubert Mozart

Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 11
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Hindemith/Adams

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 13
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Sibelius / Bach / Ives

Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 15
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Adams: Nixon in China - 1
Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 12
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 15
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10

Adams Shaker / Adams Nixon / Handel


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Adams Nixon / Adams shaker / Hindemith

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 11
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 12
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 15
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Vaughan Williams / Ives / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 12
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 15
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Sibelius/Bach/VW ('til Sibelius is in)

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 12
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 7
Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 17
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Sibelius Handel

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 11
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
*Sibelius: Symphony No. 1 - 19*
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1

Updated Board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 11
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Handel / Bach / VW

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 10
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 4
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Adams shaker

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 9
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 5
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Mozart / Handel / adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 5
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 14
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: Three Places in New England - 2
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Ives: The Unanswered Question / Mozart / Ives TPiNE

Adams: Nixon in China - 3
Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 5
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 14
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
*Ives: The Unanswered Question - 2*
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Ives / Adams Nixon / Handel

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 5
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesulado / Adams shaker

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 4
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 9
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 10

Ives ? / Dowland / Bruckner


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Salome / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 13
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Handel / Adams SL

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 14
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Dowland/Hindemith/Adams SL

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 14
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## tdc

After klavierspieler:

Handel / Bach / Adams sl

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 16
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Handel Mozart

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 17
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 6
Ives: Three Places in New England - 1
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Ives / Mozart / Ives TPiNE

Adams: Nixon in China - 4
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 17
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Adams shaker / Adams Nixon / Dowland

Adams: Nixon in China - 5
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 17
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## science

after CoAG: 

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 17
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 10
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12

Adams Nixon / Adams Shaker / Mozart


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Vaughan Williams / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 17
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Hmm, tough choice... Op.33, 64, 77?

Handel / Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" / Mozart

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Handel: Dixit Dominus - 19
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Handel / VW

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
*Handel: Dixit Dominus - 20*
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus

Updated Board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Mozart / Beethoven / Adams SL

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Ives

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 7
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 15
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Mozart / Ives / Gesualdo

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 17
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## science

after berhansson:

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
*Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12*
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
*Mozart: Symphony No. 29 - 19*
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
*Strauss: Salome - 12*
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11

Mozart / Adams Shaker / Vaughan Williams


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29 in A minor

New board: 


Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 1
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Britten: Albert Herring / Britten: 'Cello Suites / Haydn

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: 'Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
*Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 0*
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11

Board:

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: 'Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## science

CoAG, have you given up on Adams?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> CoAG, have you given up on Adams?


I've put in the Britten as a sort of "last resort" in case people still down vote the Adams. I'll still support Nixon in China, but Shaker Loops doesn't seem to be the most popular thing here. I think I'll try get Salome in next though with my +1s to Britten or Adams' Nixon.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I've put in the Britten as a sort of "last resort" in case people still down vote the Adams. I'll still support Nixon in China, but Shaker Loops doesn't seem to be the most popular thing here. I think I'll try get Salome in next though with my +1s to Britten or Adams' Nixon.


I believe most of the negative votes being given to Shaker Loops would be given to Nixon in China if Shaker Loops goes off the board. I originally added Nixon in China in order to split up those negative votes. But since that hasn't happened, I don't really care which one gets enshrined, as long as we get Adams on the list.

The best strategy for us is to use our +2 votes on Adams and get it over with, because the negative votes are never going to stop, so if we just let it hang there, we're wasting our +1 votes. In fact, our +1 votes are not going to balance out their -1 votes.

Or, we need to give up. You'd think John Adams was frisking Stockhausen or something. Considering all the damn support for Pärt, Reich and Glass, it doesn't make much sense to me. But hey, whatever. The thing is, I don't want to waste my votes on this anymore, so let's either push it or drop it.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

science said:


> I believe most of the negative votes being given to Shaker Loops would be given to Nixon in China if Shaker Loops goes off the board. I originally added Nixon in China in order to split up those negative votes. But since that hasn't happened, I don't really care which one gets enshrined, as long as we get Adams on the list.
> 
> The best strategy for us is to use our +2 votes on Adams and get it over with, because the negative votes are never going to stop, so if we just let it hang there, we're wasting our +1 votes. In fact, our +1 votes are not going to balance out their -1 votes.
> 
> Or, we need to give up. You'd think John Adams was frisking Stockhausen or something. Considering all the damn support for Pärt, Reich and Glass, it doesn't make much sense to me. But hey, whatever. The thing is, I don't want to waste my votes on this ** anymore, so let's either push it or drop it. We might as well make it fracking official that only the 15 most famous composers are allowed to get new works on our list.


Right then! Adams it is. Should we get Nixon in China in before Shaker Loops? I think it's a more important work and I like it better anyway.


----------



## science

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Right then! Adams it is. Should we get Nixon in China in before Shaker Loops? I think it's a more important work and I like it better anyway.


Doesn't matter to me; I thought Shaker Loops would be easier but I'm happy to do Nixon in China. We'll put our +2 votes to it, and I'll keep using my +1 votes for Shaker so that the negative votes don't get redirected to Nixon too soon. If the negatives do get redirected, then we'll have to push them both. But as soon as one of them is enshrined, I'll abandon the other.

One caveat is that if Salome or Dowland make a run here, I'll use some votes for them. Later on, same for Hindemith and Ives.


----------



## hespdelk

Have you considered Harmonielehre for Adams instead? I can't promise I wouldn't downvote that as well, but probably without the same zeal. :devil: :lol:

I know its frustrating (we've all been there as its the nature of the game!).. but I'm not much a fan of his, and when picking that downvote its hard to assign it to something else I admire more..


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Adams Shaker

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: 'Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 11


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Vaughan Williams / Strauss / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 3
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## science

hespdelk said:


> Have you considered Harmonielehre for Adams instead? I can't promise I wouldn't downvote that as well, but probably without the same zeal. :devil: :lol:
> 
> I know its frustrating (we've all been there as its the nature of the game!).. but I'm not much a fan of his, and when picking that downvote its hard to assign it to something else I admire more..


I understand.

I usually try to spread my negative votes around, generally not voting down the same work 2 times in a row. But that's not a rule or anything, and I've broken it a few times.

Anyway, I think COAG, Berghansson and I will be able to get an Adams enshrined in spite of the negative votes.

One favor I'd ask is, if we get it up to a 3 point lead, please don't vote it down at that point, just let it go on in to immortal glory...


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Dowland/Beethoven/VW

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 8
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 4
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Dowland / Bach / Strauss

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 4
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Adams SL

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14

@science: I will not vote down Nixon (and I would probably support Harmonielehre).


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Dowland Bruckner

Adams: Nixon in China - 7
Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @science: I will not vote down Nixon (and I would probably support Harmonielehre).


I appreciate that!

I don't know Harmonielehre, so I can't help with it yet. (Hespdelk even says he wouldn't vote it down - much.) I'm glad you mentioned it though. It appears to be something I _should_ know.


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Adams: Nixon in China - 9
Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Britten: Cello Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 18
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13

Adams NiC / Dowland / VW


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

"The people..are..the heroes..now.."

Adams NiC / Ives / Britten CS

Adams: Nixon in China - 11
Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 18
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Dowland / Strauss / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 11
Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
*Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares - 20*
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
*Strauss: Salome - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13*


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares

New board: 

Adams: Nixon in China - 11
Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Trout

Adams Shaker / Adams Nixon / VW

Adams: Nixon in China - 12
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 13
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## Trout

@Composer, did you mean "Adams Shaker / Adams Nixon" (since that is what your vote reflects)?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Trout said:


> @Composer, did you mean "Adams Shaker / Adams Nixon" (since that is what your vote reflects)?


Oops. I'll correct that. Thanks.


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Adams: Nixon in China - 14
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 5
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12

Nixon China / Shaker / Strauss


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Ives

Adams: Nixon in China - 14
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 6
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 2
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 9
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Schubert Strauss

Adams: Nixon in China - 14
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 6
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Gesualdo / Bruckner

Adams: Nixon in China - 14
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 6
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Adams NiC / Ives / VW

Adams: Nixon in China - 16
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 6
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Adams: Nixon in China - 18
Adams: Shaker Loops - 4
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 6
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12

Adams Nix / Ives / Vaughan Williams


----------



## Trout

After science:

Gesualdo / Strauss / Adams

Adams: Nixon in China - 18
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 6
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Ives

Adams: Nixon in China - 18
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 7
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 4
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Beethoven Bruckner

Adams: Nixon in China - 18
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 11
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## Klavierspieler

Whatever.

After pjang23:

Adams: NIC/Hindemith/VW

*Adams: Nixon in China - 20*
Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13*


----------



## science

Klavierspieler said:


> Whatever.


You're my hero dude. For this, I'll support Hindemith fervently.


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China

New board: 

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 12
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 13


----------



## science

As of #410: 

29 Mozart
27
26 Bach, Beethoven
25 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18 Brahms
17
16 Schubert
15 
14
13
12
11 Mahler, Schumann 
10 
9 Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
8 Bartók, Dvořák
7 Chopin, Handel, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Sibelius 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Grieg, Ligeti, Liszt, Puccini, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Elgar, Fauré, Monteverdi, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg 
2 Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, Franck, Glazunov, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern
1 Adam, Adams, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, CPE Bach, Beach, Berwald, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Byrd, Chausson, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Crumb, Donizetti, Dowland, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Paganini, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Satie, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber

The last two enshrinements featured works by composers - Adams and Dowland - who had not yet had any on our list. On the board right now, Ives and Gesualdo are the composers with no works on our list yet.


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 / Hindemith / VW

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 2
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 9
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## tdc

science said:


> On the board right now, Ives and Gesualdo are the composers with no works on our list yet.


Ives does have one work on the list - the Concord Sonata.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Yes, Adams is in! Now for the Bartòk I was soon going to suggest myself  Thanx, tdc!

Bartòk / Ives / Strauss

Adams: Shaker Loops - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12


----------



## science

tdc said:


> Ives does have one work on the list - the Concord Sonata.


My bad, you're right. Gesualdo is the only outsider now. I'll have to think of someone else to add.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Adams: Harmonielehre / Ives / Adams Shaker

Adams: Shaker Loops - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 11
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 12

I'm giving up on Shaker Loops


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Vaughan Williams / Strauss / Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


I'm about ready to give up on Vaughan Williams, as well considering how it hasn't gained any ground since this thread's inception and five people have downvoted it in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Why does Britten suddenly have no points?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Correct board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Adams: Shaker Loops - 1
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Klavierspieler said:


> Why does Britten suddenly have no points?


Whoops. Hehe. I think that was my fault. I was going to add points to it last time I voted but changed my mind and accidently deleted all the points it had.


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler's correction: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 6
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 14
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14

Hindemith / Ives / Adams Shaker (le coup de grâce)


----------



## science

Trout said:


> I'm about ready to give up on Vaughan Williams, as well considering how it hasn't gained any ground since this thread's inception and five people have downvoted it in the last 24 hours.


Sorry, man, I voted it down a few times to help Adams. I'll help you push it if you don't give up on it.


----------



## pjang23

Clara Schumann: Piano Trio / Haydn / Hindemith

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 8
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 14


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Sorry, man, I voted it down a few times to help Adams. I'll help you push it if you don't give up on it.


Thanks man, though I think you should support it only if you genuinely like the work.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Vaughan Williams / Beethoven / Ives

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 4
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 16


----------



## science

There was a typo on this when I posted it before ("29" should have been "28"), so here it is again, corrected: 

28 Mozart
27
26 Bach, Beethoven
25 
24 
23
22
21
20
19
18 Brahms
17
16 Schubert
15 
14
13
12
11 Mahler, Schumann 
10 
9 Debussy, Haydn, Mendelssohn, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
8 Bartók, Dvořák
7 Chopin, Handel, Wagner
6 Bruckner, Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Sibelius 
5 Janáček, Rachmaninoff, R. Strauss, Stravinsky, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Grieg, Ligeti, Liszt, Puccini, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Elgar, Fauré, Monteverdi, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg 
2 Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, Franck, Glazunov, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Rimsky-Korsakov, Tallis, Vaughan Williams, Walton, Webern
1 Adam, Adams, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, CPE Bach, Beach, Berwald, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Byrd, Chausson, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Crumb, Donizetti, Dowland, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Glass, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gubaidulina, Hindemith, Holst, Ives, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Paganini, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Purcell, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Satie, D. Scarlatti, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Suk, Szymanowski, Takemitsu, Telemann, Varèse, Villa-Lobos, Weber


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Bartòk / Ives / Gesualdo

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 12
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 16


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Stravinsky: Mass / Bartok / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 16


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 2
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 18

VW / Strauss / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Vaughan Williams / Gesualdo / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
*Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13*
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
*Strauss: Salome - 13*
Stravinsky: Mass - 2
*Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5 - 20*


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5


New board: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Gesualdo / Beethoven / Ives

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 7
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 2
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Haydn Ives

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 7
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 4
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

Bartòk / Ives / Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 4
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 2


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Stravinsky / Bartok / Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 13
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 4
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Hindemith/Bach/Adams (sorry)

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 15
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 4
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler (you dirty rotten little.....)

Schumann, C. / Strauss / Beethoven

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 15
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Liszt: Christus / Strauss / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 9
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 15
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Hindemith Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 11
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 16
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 12
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## science

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 18
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 4

Hindemith / Ives / Beethoven


----------



## tdc

After science:

Hindemith / Stravinsky / Bruckner

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
*Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis - 20*
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis

Updated Board:

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Bach/Beethoven/Strauss

Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 11
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 13
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler

Adams: Harmonielehre / Ives / Beethoven

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 14
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## science

after CofAG:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 16
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5

Ives / Enescu / Bartok


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Strauss / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 16
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Ives / Bartòk / Gesualdo

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 18
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Beethoven/Bach/Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 8
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 18
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Beethoven Bach

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 12
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 9
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 11
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Ives: The Unanswered Question - 16
Liszt: Christus - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## tdc

After pjang 23 (corrected board):

Ives / Stravinsky / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 13
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
*Ives: The Unanswered Question - 20*
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 6


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 13
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Enescu / Beethoven / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Bach/Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 16
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Strauss / Liszt / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 16
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 16
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 5
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5

Enescu / Haydn / Bach


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Schubert Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 18
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 5
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Enescu / Beethoven / Bach

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 12*
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
*Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer" - 19*
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
*Strauss: Salome - 12*
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 2
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 12
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 10
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach / Bartok / Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 1
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Adams / Bach / Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: Albert Herring - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Britten

Adams: Harmonielehre - 3
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 11
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## hespdelk

science said:


> I appreciate that!
> 
> I don't know Harmonielehre, so I can't help with it yet. (Hespdelk even says he wouldn't vote it down - much.) I'm glad you mentioned it though. It appears to be something I _should_ know.


If you generally like Adams, you certainly should explore this piece, I think its his strongest work by some margin.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After hespdelk:

Adams / Bartòk / Gesualdo

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

berghansson said:


> After hespdelk:
> 
> Adams / *Bartòk* / Gesualdo
> 
> Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
> Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 15
> Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
> Britten: Albert Herring - 1
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
> Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 7
> Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
> Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
> Liszt: Christus - 5
> Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
> Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
> Strauss: Salome - 11
> Stravinsky: Mass - 5


It's "Bartók" I think.


----------



## science

hespdelk said:


> If you generally like Adams, you certainly should explore this piece, I think its his strongest work by some margin.


Thank you, I will.


----------



## science

after Berghansson: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 5
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5

Enescu / Strauss / Bruckner (sorry for anyone who got here before I edited it - I had deleted the point from Bruckner but forgot to account for it)


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Liszt / Bach

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 14
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 6
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## pjang23

Handel: Solomon / Strauss / Bach

Adams: Harmonielehre - 5
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 9
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 6
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 15
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Enescu / Adams / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 13
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 6
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 6
Strauss: Salome - 15
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bach/C. Schumann/Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 15
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 6
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 7
Strauss: Salome - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bach / Stravinsky / Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 6
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 6
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 7
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Bartok / Adams / Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 6
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 7
Strauss: Salome - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Strauss / Liszt / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 7
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 11
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 7
Strauss: Salome - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Enescu / Adams / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 17
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 7
Strauss: Salome - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Bach/Clara/Strauss

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 19
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## tdc

After klavierspieler:

Bach / Stravinsky / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
*Bach: Harpsichord Concerto BWV 1052 - 21*
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 2
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 5

Enescu / Strauss / Schubert


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Handel Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 8
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 14
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 16
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Adams / Bartok / Gesualdo

Adams: Harmonielehre - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 16
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 9
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 16
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## science

after hespdelk:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 9
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 7
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 17
Stravinsky: Mass - 4

Enescu / Salome / Stravinsky


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss / Liszt / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 9
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 19
Stravinsky: Mass - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After trout:

Enescu / Adams / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 3
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 19
Stravinsky: Mass - 3


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Handel Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss: Salome - 21
Stravinsky: Mass - 3


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Strauss / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
*Strauss: Salome - 22*
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 10
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 15
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc: 

Bartok / Adams / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 11
Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 17
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Bartók / Adams / Enescu

*Adams: Harmonielehre - 12*
*Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2 - 19*
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
*Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 12*
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 5


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 5

Enescu / Strauss / Haydn


----------



## Trout

Salome is in! :clap: Time to support some new works.

After science:

Sibelius: Kullervo / Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 5
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'll support the Чаиковский once Harmonielehre is in


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Gesualdo / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Britten: Albert Herring - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 1


----------



## hespdelk

Gesualdo / Bruckner / Britten

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 14
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Enescu / Adams / STravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 14
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 1


----------



## pjang23

Handel Enescu Gesualdo

Adams: Harmonielehre - 13
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Corrected board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 15
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Adams / Tchaikovsky / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 15
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


----------



## pjang23

Oh, I changed my vote.

Here's the corrected board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

pjang23 said:


> Oh, I changed my vote.
> 
> Here's the corrected board:
> 
> Adams: Harmonielehre - 15
> Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
> Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
> Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
> Handel: Solomon - 6
> Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
> Liszt: Christus - 8
> Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
> Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
> Sibelius: Kullervo - 2
> Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
> Stravinsky: Mass - 6
> Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


Was that corrected board as of after my vote? This is confusing.


----------



## pjang23

Yes, my post contains the correct board, and includes your vote.


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Bruckner/Sibelius/Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 3
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 1
Stravinsky: Mass - 5
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Adams / Strauss / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 3
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 2
Stravinsky: Mass - 5
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 3
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 5
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2

Enescu / Strauss / Gesualdo


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Sibelius / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 5
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Adams / Enescu / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 8
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tschaiky/Clara/Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 16
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 9
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 5
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler: (Corrected Board)

Stravinsky / Haydn / Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 9
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 4


----------



## pjang23

Duruflé Enescu Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 2
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 18
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 9
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Adams / C. Schumann / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 2
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 4


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
fDuruflé: Requiem - 3
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 19
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 3
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 4

Enescu / Durufle / Adams


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Science:

Well, now I'm being nice  (Without having heard any Enescu yet...)

Enescu / Strauss / Gesualdo

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 3
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 21
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Tschaiky/Clara/Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 3
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 21
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 4
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Liszt / Sibelius / Bruckner

Adams: Harmonielehre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 3
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 21
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Haydn / Enescu

Adams: Harmonielehre - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 3
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 20
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## pjang23

Enescu Durufle Adams

Adams: Harmonielehre - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
*Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1 - 22*
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1

Updated Board:

Adams: Harmonielehre - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Gesualdo / Bruckner / Handel

Adams: Harmonielehre - 15
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 4
Stravinsky: Mass - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After hespdelk:

Adams / Strauss / Stravinsky

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 5
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 6


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Adams: Harmonielehre - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 7
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 7

Strauss / Tchaik / Schumann


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Adams / Strauss / Gesualdo

*Adams: Harmonielehre - 19*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre

Updated board:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 5
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 7


----------



## science

pjang23, how would you like a deal that I will use my +2 for Duruflé until it is enshrined, and then you use either a +1 or +2 for J. Strauss until it is enshrined?


----------



## Trout

After science:

Liszt / Sibelius / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 6
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Tschaiky/Sibby/Bruckner (?)

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 7
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 7
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 9


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Stravinsky / Gesualdo / Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 7
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 7
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 9


----------



## tdc

Of all the voters mmsbls really plays hard-ball. (Almost never switches up there negative votes). I will continue to vote down whatever mmsbls is voting for until they stop voting against Stravinsky - who based on where he is generally rated is quite underrepresented on our list currently.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Of all the voters mmsbls really plays hard-ball. (Almost never switches up there negative votes). I will continue to vote down whatever mmsbls is voting for until they stop voting against Stravinsky - who based on where he is generally rated is quite underrepresented on our list currently.


Don't take down votes too personally. Apparently mmsbls does not like the work, but that doesn't mean you should retaliate. And there have been plenty of other instances in the project where people have consistently down voted works that I have been trying to push, but that is just part of the game, I guess.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

C. Schumann / Tchaikovsky / Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 7
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 6
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Bruckner/Sibelius/Stravinsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 4
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 8
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 6
Stravinsky: Mass - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## pjang23

science said:


> pjang23, how would you like a deal that I will use my +2 for Duruflé until it is enshrined, and then you use either a +1 or +2 for J. Strauss until it is enshrined?


Sounds good.

Durufle Stravinsky Gesualdo

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 8
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 6
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tavener: Song for Athene / Strauss / Handel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Duruflé: Requiem - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 14
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 8
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 7
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 2
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> Don't take down votes too personally. Apparently mmsbls does not like the work, but that doesn't mean you should retaliate. And there have been plenty of other instances in the project where people have consistently down voted works that I have been trying to push, but that is just part of the game, I guess.


Well, I don't feel I am taking the down votes personally, more just trying to be strategic. If mmsbls is passionate enough in his dislike of the Stravinsky work that he is willing to sacrifice one of his + points every vote, that is fine. I was just throwing that out there in an attempt to get mmsbls to consider voting down something else for a while, and to explain why I am choosing certain negative votes right now - not to attack mmsbls whose contributions in this game and forum I really do value.

My strategy may work, and it may not, but I will hold to my word on how I'll vote for now - not to be mean-spirited or to retaliate, but to be strategic in the game.


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Liszt / Sibelius / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 6
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Liszt: Christus - 16
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 9
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 7
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 2
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## science

pjang23 said:


> Sounds good.


OK!

after Trout:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 16
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 9
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 8
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 2
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10

Durufle / Strauss / Haydn


----------



## tdc

After science:

Stravinsky / Liszt / Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 4
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 17
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 9
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 7
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 2
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Strauss / Handel / Stravinsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 8
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 17
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 9
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 9
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 2
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## pjang23

Durufle Handel Schumann

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 17
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 9
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 9
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 2
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tavener / Strauss / Gesualdo

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 6
Duruflé: Requiem - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 17
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 9
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 10
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Liszt / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 10
*Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11*
Handel: Solomon - 6
*Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Liszt: Christus - 18*
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
*Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11*
*Sibelius: Kullervo - 11*
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 10
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus

Updated board:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 10
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 10
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10

Durufle / Strauss / Sibelius


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Strauss / Handel / Stravinsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Clara/Tschaiky/Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Stravinsky / Schumann / Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 14
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Handel Tchaikovsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 16
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tavener / Strauss / Tchaikovsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 16
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Schumann/Tschaikowsky/Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 18
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 10


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Sibelius / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 18
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Schumann / Strauss

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 12
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 19
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 10
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 19
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 11
Stravinsky: Mass - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11

Durufle / Strauss / Stravinsky


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Strauss Sibelius

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
*Schumann, C: Piano Trio - 21*
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio

Updated board:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Strauss / Handel / Stravinsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Tavener / Strauss / Gesualdo

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 15
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Strauss / Handel / Duruflé

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 4
Duruflé: Requiem - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 17
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Sibelius / Tchaikovsky / Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Duruflé: Requiem - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 17
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Strauss / Handel / Stravinsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Duruflé: Requiem - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 19
Stravinsky: Mass - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Tschaikowsky/Stravinsky/Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 13
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 19
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 14


----------



## science

after Klavierspieler:

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
*Duruflé: Requiem - 14*
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
*Strauss, J II: Blue Danube - 21*
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 13

Strauss / Durufle / Tchaikovsky


----------



## science

Here's the list: 

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube

and here's the new board: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 14
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 13


----------



## science

pjang23, 

From now on I will give my +2 votes to Duruflé until it is enshrined; I figured I'd go ahead and do the Strauss since it was set up already.


----------



## tdc

After science:

Stravinsky / Durufle / Handel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 15
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 13


----------



## pjang23

Durufle Schubert Tchaikovsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Glass: Akhnaten / Tavener / Tchaikovsky
^^^^^^^^^^
I just can't get this out of my brain 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 2
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Tchaikovsky / Glass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 17
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 1
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


I don't mean to dismiss a work so immediately, but I dislike Glass and most minimalism in general.


----------



## science

after Trout: 


Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Duruflé: Requiem - 19
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 1
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12

Durufle / Handel / Sibelius


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Durufle/Stravinsky/Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
*Duruflé: Requiem - 21*
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 1
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
*Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 14*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Handel / Haydn / Stravinsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Duruflé: Requiem - 21
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 1
Handel: Solomon - 13
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem

New board: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 1
Handel: Solomon - 13
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Mass - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Glass / Sibelius

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 2
Handel: Solomon - 13
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## pjang23

Stravinsky Ockeghem Handel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 2
Handel: Solomon - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Glass / Tavener / Handel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Handel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 12


----------



## science

after Hespdelk: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 1
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2 

Victoria / Riley / Tchaikovsky


----------



## science

Of Gounod's major operas, would Faust or Romeo & Juliet be more popular?


----------



## Trout

After science:

Tchaikovsky / Ockeghem / Glass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 2
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Mass - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2



science said:


> Of Gounod's major operas, would Faust or Romeo & Juliet be more popular?


Probably Faust, but I have not seen either.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Glass / Sibelius

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 2
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Mass - 19
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Stravinsky/Tschaikowsky/Bruckner

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 2
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
*Stravinsky: Mass - 21*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 14*
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass

New board: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 2
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 14
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Tchaikovsky Sibelius

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 4
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 15
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Glass / Tavener / Gesualdo

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 4
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 15
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Tchaikovsky / Sibelius / Glass

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 4
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 17
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / Gesualdo / Tchaikovsky

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 4
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 16
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 4
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 18
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2

Tchaikovsky / Riley / Haydn


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Tchaikovsky Handel

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
*Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony - 19*
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony

New board: 

Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali / Bach: French Suites / Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Bach/Monteverdi/Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gesualdo / Handel

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 3
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hespdelk

Monteverdi / Riley / Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After composer:

Tavener / Glass / Gesualdo

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2

Gesualdo / Riley / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky: Les Noces / Sibelius / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 6
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 10
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Schubert Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Bach/Monteverdi/Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Gesualdo / Monteverdi / Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Glass / Tavener / Handel

Bach: French Suites - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Sibelius / Stravinsky / Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I was just about to make my vote since I haven't done so in weeks, when I realized that I hardly recognize anything what's currently there. So, won't vote after all.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

*Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor / Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn* / Riley

Bach: French Suites - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 2
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 11
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## pjang23

Gesualdo Schubert Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 5
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 17
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 2
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 2


----------



## science

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I was just about to make my vote since I haven't done so in weeks, when I realized that I hardly recognize anything what's currently there. So, won't vote after all.


I wish you would!

Just add stuff that you know.


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: French Suites - 4
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Gesualdo: Madrigals - 19
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 2
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3

Gesualdo / Victoria / Bach


----------



## tdc

^ Looks like Gesualdo is in...

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals

Bach: French Suites - 4
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 2
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## tdc

After science:

Monteverdi / Hummel / Riley

Bach: French Suites - 4
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## science

tdc said:


> ^ Looks like Gesualdo is in...


Oh, my bad, you're right! Thanks for updating the list.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Bach/Monteverdi/Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler

Riley / Monteverdi / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 1
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Monteverdi / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Sibelius / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 3
Handel: Solomon - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Glass / Tavener / Handel

Bach: French Suites - 6
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 4
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Bach/Monteverdi/Riley

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 1
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 3
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 3
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Hummel / Brahms / Riley

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monteverdi / Glass / Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 3


----------



## science

after tdc: 


Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituali - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4

Handel / Victoria / Tavener


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sibelius / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## pjang23

Handel Schubert Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Monteverdi / Stravinsky / Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 3
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale - 17
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Monteverdi / Handel

Bach: French Suites - 8
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale - 18
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 2
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

After hespdelk:

Monteverdi/Bach/Riley

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
*Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale - 20*
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 1
*Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13*
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## Klavierspieler

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale

Updated board:

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 5
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Riley: In C - 1
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Hummel / Brahms / Riley

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 4


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 13
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 13
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 5

Handel / Victoria / Sibelius


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Handel / Glass / Schubert

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 15
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 5


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Sibelius / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Handel: Solomon - 15
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 5


----------



## Trout

After hespdelk:

Sibelius / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 15
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 5


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 4
Handel: Solomon - 17
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6

Handel / Victoria / Tavener


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Glass / Tavener / Hummel

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 17
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Hummel / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Handel: Solomon - 17
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Handel / Glass / Sibelius (I actually really like this work just being strategic and I will support Kullervo once a few other works are in)

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Handel: Solomon - 19
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Handel Sibelius

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
*Handel: Solomon - 20*
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 13
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon

Updated board:

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 13
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 9
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 13
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Bach/Bruckner/Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 13
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolatinum - 8
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 15
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Sibelius Haydn

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## tdc

after pjang23:

Charpentier: Te Deum / Glass / Brahms

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 3
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Charpentier: Te Deum - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 8
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Hummel / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Charpentier: Te Deum - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Sibelius / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 17
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 6


----------



## science

after Hespdelk: 

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 17
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 7

Charpentier / Victoria / Tavener


----------



## Trout

After science:

Sibelius / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
*Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12*
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
*Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Sibelius: Kullervo - 19*
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 7


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo


Updated board:

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 5
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Glass / Victoria / Bach

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 8


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Charpentier / Victoria / Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 4
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Hummel / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 10
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ockeghem Hummel

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 6
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 6
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 6
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Glass / Tavener / Brahms

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 6
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Schubert / Charpentier / Hummel

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Ockeghem Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10

Charpentier / Victoria / Hummel


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Bach/Bruckner/Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 18
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Schubert: Mass No. 6 - 19
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10

Charpentier / Schubert / Bach


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6

New board: 


Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 2
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Hummel / Stravinsky / Brahms

Bach: French Suites - 11
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 7
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Glass / Victoria / Bach

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Hummel Ockeghem

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 4
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Elgar / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 5
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## Trout

Just an observation of pieces that have not yet made it in yet:

Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 "Pathetique"
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Hummel / Brahms / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
*Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor - 18*
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor

New board:

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Charpentier: Te Deum - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Charpentier: Te Deum - 13
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 12

Charpentier / Victoria / Bruckner


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Just an observation of pieces that have not yet made it in yet:
> 
> Beethoven: Piano Sonata No. 8 "Pathetique"
> Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream
> Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
> Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra


My own list (with your suggestions added):

Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9
Bach: Cantata #147 
Bach/Gounod: Ave Maria 
Bax: Tintagel 
Beethoven: Piano Sonata #8 "Pathetique" 
Berio: Sinfonia 
Bernstein: Symphony #2
Boccherini/Grutzmacher: Cello Concerto 
Brahms: 4 Serious Songs 
Brahms: Violin Sonata #1
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Chausson: Concert for Violin, Piano and String Quartet
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
Clementi: Piano Sonata 33.3 or 26.2
Debussy: Pelleas et Melisande 
Dukas: Piano Sonata 
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Franck: Symphony 
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gounod: Faust 
Gounod: Romeo & Juliet 
Gubaidulina: Offertorium 
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass 
Khachaturian: Gayane 
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto 
Leoncavello: Pagliacci 
Locatelli: L'Arte del violin 
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Mendelssohn: A Midsummer Night's Dream 
Milhaud: La Creation du Monde
Mozart: Piano Sonata #11 
Mussorgsky: Night on Bald Mountain 
Orff: Carmina Burana
Perotin: Viderunt omnes, etc.
Purcell: King Arthur
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini 
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 
Ravel: Bolero
Riley: In C 
Stockhausen: Gruppen 
J. Strauss I: Radetsky March 
R. Strauss: Also Sprach Zarathustra
R. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegel 
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 
Tchaikovsky: 1812 Overture 
Tchaikovsky: Sleeping Beauty 
Verdi: Il trovatore 
Xenakis: Pleiades


----------



## tdc

After science:

Charpentier / Stravinsky / Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Charpentier: Te Deum - 15
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 12


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Charpentier Victoria

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Charpentier: Te Deum - 16
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 4
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 8
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang 23:

Glass / Tavener / Haydn

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Charpentier: Te Deum - 16
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 4
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Glass / Stravinsky / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Charpentier: Te Deum - 16
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 4
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
*Charpentier: Te Deum - 18*
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 4
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11

Charpentier / Haydn / Glass


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum

New board: 

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 4
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 5
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 6
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 4
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 8
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Purcell: King Arthur / Victoria / Brahms

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 2
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Purcell / Victoria / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 4
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 13


----------



## pjang23

Victoria Haydn Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 4
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang 23:

Glass / Victoria / Haydn

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 6
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 4
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 16


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Elgar / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 4
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 16


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 5
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
*Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) - 18*

Victoria / Purcell / Stravinsky


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) 

New board: 

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 5
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## tdc

After science:

Purcell / Haydn / Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 7
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 5
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 7
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc

Brahms / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 6
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 12
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 7
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Dvorak Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 7
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / *Verdi: Simon Boccanegra* / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 7
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Hespdelk

Purcell / Glass / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 9
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## science

after CoAG 

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 7
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1

Haydn / Purcell / Tavener


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 9
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 7
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Glass / Tavener / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 11
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Haydn / Purcell / Brahms

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
*Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III" - 18*
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) 
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"

Updated Board:

Bach: French Suites - 10
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Bach/Bruckner/Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 11
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## pjang23

Bach Dvorak Purcell

Bach: French Suites - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 10
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 8
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 1


----------



## maestro267

After pjang23:

Brahms (2) / Elgar (1) / Verdi (-1)

Bach: French Suites - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 11
Purcell: King Arthur - 10
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Verdi: Simon Boccanegra - 0


----------



## science

maestro267, nice to meet you!

After whom: 

Bach: French Suites - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10

Purcell / Ockeghem / Dvorak


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Stravinsky / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 12
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 8
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Couperin: Pieces de clavecin / Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor / Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 14
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 2
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Glass / Tavener / Bach

Bach: French Suites - 13
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 2
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Couperin / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 13
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 14
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 13
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 9
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Dvorak Bruckner

Bach: French Suites - 13
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 11
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Purcell / Mozart: Symphony #31 / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 13
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Bach: French Suites - 12
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gonoud: Faust - 1 
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10

Ockeghem / Gounod / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" / Debussy: Jeux / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 16
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1 
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 1
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Brahms / Mozart / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 18
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 1
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monn / Couperin / Brahms

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

Tavener / Glass / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 17
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Dvorak Ockeghem

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 19
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## science

after pjang23:

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
*Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn - 21*
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
*Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14*
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12

Brahms / Ockeghem / Dvorak


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem) 
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Hadyn

New board: 

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 9
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches / Gerontius / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 2
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Purcell: King Arthur - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Purcell / Couperin / Ockeghem

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 1
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Purcell: King Arthur - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Debussy / Purcell / Elgar pomp and stuff

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 11
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Purcell: King Arthur - 17
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## pjang23

Purcell Dvorak Ockeghem

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
*Purcell: King Arthur - 19*
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur

New board: 

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gounod / Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 12
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## science

after hespdelk: 

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 10
Glass: Akhnaten - 10
Gonoud: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11

Gounod / Ockeghem / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Elgar / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Gonoud: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 4
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 9
Gonoud: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Glass / Stravinsky / Elgar P&C

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gonoud: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 6
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Glass / Mozart / Bach

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 14
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gonoud: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 13
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bruckner Ockeghem Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 3
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 7
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Mozart / Debussy / Elgar pomp and stuff

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 4
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
*Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 0 bye-bye Elgar :devil:*
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

after COAG

Debussy / Glass / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## Trout

After Huliunsoittaja:

Elgar / Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 9
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11

Gounod / Couperin / Gerontius


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Glass / Couperin / Elgar

Bach: French Suites - 10
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 16
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## pjang23

Bruckner Bach Dvorak

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 18
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Bruckner / Gounod / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 20
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 14
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## science

after Hespdelk: 

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 21
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11

Ockeghem / Bruckner / Dvorak


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches / Elgar / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 21
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Glass / Tavener / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 21
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 12
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 11
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Stravinsky: Les Noces - 1
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Mozart / Dvorak / Stravinsky

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 21
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 3
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Glass / Monn / Elgar P

Bach: French Suites - 11
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 21
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 6
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 16
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Elgar P/Bach/Debussy

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 21
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 5
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 16
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## pjang23

Bruckner Dvorak Glass

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
*Bruckner: Symphony No. 6 - 23*
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 5
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 15
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6

New board:

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 5
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 15
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 13
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Debussy / Mozart / Elgar pomp and stuff

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 15
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Elgar / Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 12
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Bach / Couperin / Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 8
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## hespdelk

Gounod / Ockeghem / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 8
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 9
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## pjang23

Ockeghem Haydn ElgarDream

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 1
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 8
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 14
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 19
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## MagnaDonec

after pjang23:
Sorry to break the monotony, but this deserves it. Elgar's Cello Concerto in E minor, op. 85 is at 69. As much as the number 69 fits this work (because they both inspire equally blissful sensations), anyone with an ear to hear should seriously reconsider the PERFECTION of the first movement (especially led by Jacqueline Du Pre, though Yo-Yo Ma does a fair job as well). Elgar was living in the wake of the greatest, most terrible war the world had seen, the death of his wife, and some pretty discomforting surgery to cap it all... and through some unexplained will he captures all this pain in the very first introductory cello and allows this remorseful, melancholy to bleed out on the rest of the instruments. Indescribable. Infinity votes for this work, it deserves another look.


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Mozart / Beethoven Sym / Elgar Dream

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 8
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 16
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 19
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 8
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 21
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11

Ockeghem / Faust / Mozart


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Bach/Beethoven SQ/Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 8
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 15
Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 21
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Ockeghem / Couperin / Elgar p

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 15
*Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum - 23*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum

Updated Board:

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Elgar / Elgar / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 2
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Beethoven Sym / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 11
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Glass / Mahler: Symphony No. 10 (second version by D. Cooke) / Gerontius

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 3
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Mozart / Beethoven 4 / Elgar Gerry's dream

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 1
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 19
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Mozart Bach

Bach: French Suites - 15
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 10
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 20
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## science

after pjang23:

*Bach: French Suites - 14*
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
*Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14*
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14*
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
*Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" - 21*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10

Gounod / Mozart / Bach


----------



## science

New list: 

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner" 

New board: 

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Elgar / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 14
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bach/Beethoven/Tavener

Bach: French Suites - 16
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 3
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Bach ElgarDream

Bach: French Suites - 17
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 9
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Couperin / Elgar Dream

Bach: French Suites - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 10
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Glass / Mahler / Elgar dream

Bach: French Suites - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 4
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 10
Debussy: Jeux - 7
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Beethoven 4 / Debussy / Elgar Gerry's nap time

Bach: French Suites - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 10
Debussy: Jeux - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## science

Trout, asap I will get Elgar's Dream of Gerontius and hopefully start helping you with it. If you'd like, we can do symphony #1 or #2 right away.


----------



## science

after CoAG:

Bach: French Suites - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 5
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9

Gounod / Couperin / Beethoven 4


----------



## science

Whew! That was an iPhone vote, and it is not easy to do.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Debussy / Beethoven / Glass

Bach: French Suites - 19
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 4
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Trout, asap I will get Elgar's Dream of Gerontius and hopefully start helping you with it. If you'd like, we can do symphony #1 or #2 right away.


I appreciate your sympathy and willingness to help, however if the piece is so disliked among the community, then I shall give up on it. I was hoping the Pomp and Circumstance marches would be a decoy for The Dream of Gerontius, but apparently, that failed.


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Bach Beethoven Tavener

*Bach: French Suites - 21*
Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
*Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14*
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## pjang23

New list:

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites - 21

New board: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 12
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 5
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## pjang23

Was only voting against Elgar to get Bach in.

ElgarDream Haydn Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 13
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Glass / Monn / Dvorak

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 6
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 15
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Beethoven / Dvorak / Glass

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 12
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

Corrected Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 14
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls (who shall rather downvote Tavener than Akhnaten next time ):

Glass / Mahler / Couperin

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 8
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 10
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 16
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Glass / Beethoven 4 / Elgar Gerry's hallucination

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 10
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Glass: Akhnaten - 18
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Elgar / Debussy / Glass

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 10
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 17
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 13
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 17
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

Gounod / Couperin / Dvorak


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Dvorak Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Glass: Akhnaten - 17
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Glass / Mahler / Gerontius

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 11
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Glass: Akhnaten - 19
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Glass / Couperin / Elgar p

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 12
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
*Glass: Akhnaten - 21*
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 12
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 14
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 14
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Dvorák / Beethoven 4 / Elgar's Gerry

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 12
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

after CoAG: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 5
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 14
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 16
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 13
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

Couperin / Gounod / Debussy


----------



## Trout

After science:

Elgar / Beethoven / Dvorak

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 6
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 14
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven SQs/Elgar Pomp/Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 14
Debussy: Jeux - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 15
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Dvorak / Beethoven Sym / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 14
Debussy: Jeux - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 17
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 8
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Haydn Couperin

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 13
Debussy: Jeux - 8
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Couperin / Debussy / Beethoven symphony

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 15
Debussy: Jeux - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 19
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Mahler / Dvorak / Beethoven 4

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 9
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 15
Debussy: Jeux - 9
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 3
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Beethoven 4 / Debussy / Elgar pomp and stuff

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 8
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 15
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 15
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

I noticed that a lot of choral works made the list since #400. We started the choral list a bit before the 400th work was enshrined. Roughly the number and percentage of choral works (that would have passed the choral list requirements) are:

First 300 works: 30 (10%)
Next 100 works: 19 (19%)
Last 41 works: 17 (41%)


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Elgar / Beethoven / Monn

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 15
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 16
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 20
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

Gounod / Couperin / Beethoven 4


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Haydn ElgarP

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 10
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 16
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 22
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Beethoven sym / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 16
Debussy: Jeux - 9
*Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra - 24*
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17*
*Gounod: Faust - 17*
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

New Board:

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 16
Debussy: Jeux - 9
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Couperin / Debussy / Elgar Dream

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 18
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## pjang23

New Board:

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 11
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 18
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Elgar: Pomp and Circumstance Marches - 1
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

I got Gerontius (Barbirolli). I might be able to listen to it late tonight, or more likely tomorrow morning. Then I'll probably support it. It appears to be what this project is all about for me - a work that I needed to know about sooner.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

Couperin / Beethoven 4 / Elgar pomp n stuff

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 9
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 20
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Beethoven Rasumovsky/Monn/Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 20
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Conor71:

Mahler / Tavener / Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 20
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Elgar / Beethoven / Tavener

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 11
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 20
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 18
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Klavierspieler

After Trout:

Beethoven SQ/Couperin/Dream


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Couperin / Debussy / Dream

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
*Couperin: Pieces de clavecin - 23*
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 16
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## pjang23

Elgar Haydn BeethovenSQ

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 18
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

*Dvorak: Piano Quintet / Copland: Clarinet Concerto* / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 18
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

Gounod / Copland / Elgar

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Ligeti:

Mahler / Tavener / Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 17
Gounod: Faust - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Trout

@mmsbls, I assume you mean the 2nd quintet?

After berghansson:

Elgar / Beethoven / Tavener

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 19
Gounod: Faust - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 12
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 19
Gounod: Faust - 16
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 1 
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

Takemitsu / Milhaud / Beethoven 4


----------



## pjang23

Elgar BeethovenSQ Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 2
Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 21
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Debussy / Monn / Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 2
*Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius - 21*
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 2
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

@Trout: Yes, Dvorak Quintet No. 2

After tdc:

Dvorak / Copland / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Gounod: Faust - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After mmsbls

武満 徹 / Beethoven 4 / Gounod

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Gounod: Faust - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 1
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

after CoAG: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 2
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

Gounod / Milhaud / Beethoven 4


----------



## NightHawk

after Science

Beethoven 4 / Milhaud / Monn

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

(my first time to participate, hope that's ok, and hope I didn't mess up the board, if so please advise - this project is way cool!)


----------



## mmsbls

After NighHawk:

Dvorak / Copland / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 6
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

Nighthawk, you didn't mess up anything. Perfect vote.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Mahler / Tavener / Takemitsu

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 13
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 6
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Beethoven SQ/Dvorak/Copland

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 7
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 5
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Monn / Debussy / Beethoven 4

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 15
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 7
Gounod: Faust - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## pjang23

Gounod Haydn BeethovenSQ

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 7
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Beethoven / Takemitsu

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 9
Gounod: Faust - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 9
Gounod: Faust - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9

Gounod / Takemitsu / Beethoven 4


----------



## tdc

After science:

Monn / Debussy / Beethoven 4

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 9
Gounod: Faust - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Downvoting Takemitsu...huge mistake! From me flows what you call an apology :tiphat:

Mahler / Takemitsu / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 9
Gounod: Faust - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

武満 徹 / Copland / Mahler

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 9
Gounod: Faust - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Dvorak / Copland / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Gounod: Faust - 19
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## pjang23

Gounod Haydn Mahler

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
*Gounod: Faust - 21*
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust

Updated Board:

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 3
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## science

after pjang23 and his enshrinement of Gounod: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 9
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9

Takemitsu / Milhaud / Haydn


----------



## science

berghansson said:


> Downvoting Takemitsu...huge mistake! From me flows what you call an apology :tiphat:


It is a wonderful work, isn't it? One of the first pieces of classical music that I loved.


----------



## NightHawk

Am attempting to add a new work for consideration - note the bolded items and, if wrong, ignore the post altogether and if someone would please give me some feedback I'd be grateful. (I did read the instructions  nh

After Science

*Byrd - The Great Service* / Takemitsu / Monn

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
*Byrd - The Great Service - 2*
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

science said:


> It is a wonderful work, isn't it? One of the first pieces of classical music that I loved.


Indeed! It flows so softly and smoothly away, one don't even notice that half an hour has passed. I clearly hear influences from Messiaen.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After NightHawk (welcome!):

Mahler / Takemitsu / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 9
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Dvorak / Copland / Debussy

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 8
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Byrd / Takemitsu

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 14
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 12
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## pjang23

BeethovenSQ Haydn Mahler

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 16
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Beethoven SQ/Byrd/Takemitsu

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 8
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Monn / Debussy / Tavener

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 4
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## NightHawk

Correction to Main List needed:

I was just looking over the main list on the first page and noticed that the Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 is listed as Bb 'minor', it is in 'Bb major'. It is contemporaneous with the Tchaikovsky Pna Concerto No. 1, which is in Bb minor = Tchaikovsky 1875, Brahms 1881.


----------



## science

NightHawk, thanks for pointing that out. I'm not able to edit that first post, so the error will stay there, but I've corrected it on the list that I paste into those posts, so when we start a new thread (probably after enshrinement #500), it'll be correct. 

Funny thing about the list is, up to about 200 I was very diligently writing in keys and opus numbers, but then I got lazy....


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After tdc

Debussy/ Milhaud / Mahler

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 5
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## science

after Huilunsoitaja: 

Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 18
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8

Takemitsu / Milhaud / Beethoven 4


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Beethoven / Takemitsu

*Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky" - 20*
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13*
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
*Debussy: Jeux - 13
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13*
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"


Updated Board:

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Copland / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd - The Great Service - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## pjang23

Dvorak Byrd Beethoven

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 10
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Monn / Debussy / Tavener

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 17
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Byrd/Dvorak/Copland

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Klavierspieler

武満 徹 / Beethoven / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After COAG:

Mahler / Takemitsu / Debussy

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 18
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## science

after berghansson:

*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13*
Byrd: The Great Service - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 11
*Dvorak: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 20
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13*
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
*Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7

Dvorak / Takemitsu / Mahler


----------



## science

Updated list: 

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2

New board: 

Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bax: Tintagel / Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 1
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## Klavierspieler

After science:

Byrd/Beethoven/Copland

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 12
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 1
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Beethoven / Monn / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 16
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 13
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 1
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monn / Debussy / Beethoven

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 1
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## pjang23

Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo / Haydn / Mahler

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 6
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 1
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 14
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 1
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7

Takemitsu / Milhaud / Monn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 2
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 14
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## Conor71

After Trout:

Monn/Bax/Haydn

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 17
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 16
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

*Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1* / Beethoven / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Byrd: The Great Service - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 16
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## pjang23

M Haydn Byrd Monn

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7


----------



## tdc

After Pjang23:

Debussy / Mahler / Tavener

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 7
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 18
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6

Takemitsu / Milhaud / Mahler


----------



## Trout

After science:

Beethoven / Debussy / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 15
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Mahler / Takemitsu / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 20
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Byrd/Beethoven/Monn

Bax: Tintagel - 3
*Beethoven: Symphony No. 4 - 21*
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
*Debussy: Jeux - 14*
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
*Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14*
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
*Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 14*
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6


----------



## Klavierspieler

Updated list:

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4

Updated Board:

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 14
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Klavierspieler:

Paganini / Monn / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 15
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Monn / Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 / Tavener

Bax: Tintagel - 3
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 1
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 17
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bax: Tintagel - 5
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 1
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 17
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5

Bax / Takemitsu / Mahler


----------



## science

I think I will title the next thread something like, "the talkclassical list of top recommended works." I think it would attract some more participants. 

Or perhaps the "top recommended" list facilitators themselves will integrate all their individual lists into a meta-list, which would be directly comparable to the list we're making with this project.


----------



## pjang23

M Haydn Monn Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 5
Byrd: The Great Service - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 1
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Walton: Viola Concerto/Byrd/Copland

Bax: Tintagel - 5
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 1
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 2
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Rachmaninoff / Bax / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 6
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 1
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 4
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After the Trout:

Rachmaninoff/ Bax/ Mahler

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 1
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 8
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2

Tintagel is a very nice work.


----------



## science

after Huilunsoittaja: 

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 3
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2

Faure / Milhaud / Debussy


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Paganini / Faure / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 18
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## pjang23

Monn Haydn Mahler

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 20
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Takemitsu / Mahler / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 4
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 20
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Faure / Monn / Paganini

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
*Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor - 21*
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor

Updated Board:

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 6
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 7
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2

Takemitsu / Faure / Haydn


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Paganini / Faure / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 7
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 10
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Bax / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 14
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn MHaydn Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 2


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Walton/Byrd/Copland

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 4


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Haydn / Walton / Takemitsu 

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Takemitsu / Mahler / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 6
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 14
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Debussy / Rachmaninoff / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 8
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Paganini / Faure / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 9
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 9
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Faure / Haydn / Paganini

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Byrd Mahler

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
*Haydn: Symphony No. 88 - 20*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88

Updated Board:

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23 - (updated board)

Faure / Milhaud / Paganini

Bax: Tintagel - 8
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Bax: Tintagel - 9
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5

Takemitsu / Bax / Byrd


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Takemitsu / Mahler / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 9
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bax: Tintagel - 10
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 11
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 19
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5

Takemitsu / Bax / Mahler


----------



## Trout

After science:

Debussy / Bax / Takemitsu

Bax: Tintagel - 11
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 13
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 18
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Takemitsu / Mahler / Debussy

Bax: Tintagel - 11
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
*Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time - 20*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time

Updated board:

Bax: Tintagel - 11
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 12
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 5


----------



## science

Whew! We did it! I was all set to wake up early and get my vote in ASAP before too many negative votes pulled it back down, but instead I will sleep in tomorrow!

I'm curious about something: Takemitsu's "November Steps" got in rather easily, while "From Me Flows What You Call Time" struggled (this is the 2nd time I tried to enshrine it). Is there anyone who strongly prefers the former to the latter?


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Whew! We did it! I was all set to wake up early and get my vote in ASAP before too many negative votes pulled it back down, but instead I will sleep in tomorrow!
> 
> I'm curious about something: Takemitsu's "November Steps" got in rather easily, while "From Me Flows What You Call Time" struggled (this is the 2nd time I tried to enshrine it). Is there anyone who strongly prefers the former to the latter?


I like both works, I was planning on helping FMFWYCT get enshrined this morning but see its already in, nice. My only down vote of that work was purely strategic I quite enjoy it.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I like both works, I was planning on helping FMFWYCT get enshrined this morning but see its already in, nice. My only down vote of that work was purely strategic I quite enjoy it.


I noticed that you'd only voted against once, and that to help Haydn. I'd do the same thing!


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Debussy / Walton / Tavener

Bax: Tintagel - 11
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 14
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 6


----------



## science

Berghansson, if you want, we'll save Tavener.


----------



## pjang23

M Haydn Debussy Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 11
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 15
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

science said:


> Berghansson, if you want, we'll save Tavener.


Neh...it's not that important for me anymore. It's a very beautiful and spiritual song, but not a "must-be-on-the-list", like Mahler  And I have several other works right now that I want to recommend, so don't worry. (spoiler alert: ...Reich)


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Walton/Byrd/Tavener

Bax: Tintagel - 11
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 15
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 3
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Trout

After Klavierspieler:

Debussy / Bax / Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 17
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 3
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 16
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8

Faure / Tavener / Debussy


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Mahler / Rachmaninoff / Byrd

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 16
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## pjang23

Debussy MHaydn Mahler

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Jeux - 18
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Debussy / Walton / Mahler

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
*Debussy: Jeux - 20*
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux

Updated Board:

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 9


----------



## Trout

science said:


> I'm curious about something: Takemitsu's "November Steps" got in rather easily, while "From Me Flows What You Call Time" struggled (this is the 2nd time I tried to enshrine it). Is there anyone who strongly prefers the former to the latter?


I'm pretty sure it was the other way around. "November Steps" was downvoted by nearly everyone, if I remember correctly and Art Rock just about gave up on it. In this case, three people or so were supporting it versus only about two downvoters.

I'm still not really a Takemitsu fan, despite having listened to only a few of his works. From what I recall, I think I prefer the former to the latter, but it has been quite a long time since I have heard either.


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

*Dvorak: Violin Concerto / Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet* / Walton

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 4
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bax: Tintagel - 12
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8

Faure / Tavener / Mahler


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bax / Rachmaninoff / Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Mahler / Rachmaninoff / Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 8


----------



## science

Berghansson, can I deal for the Mahler now, followed by Faure?


----------



## Klavierspieler

After berghansson:

Walton/Byrd/Copland

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

science said:


> Berghansson, can I deal for the Mahler now, followed by Faure?


You got it, mister! (or sister..)


----------



## pjang23

Pérotin M Haydn Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 14
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges / Mahler / Paganini

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 2
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Bax / Dvorak / Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 3
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Chausson / Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 17
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10

Mahler / Chausson / Byrd


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ravel / Mahler / Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 18
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 10


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Walton/Byrd/Copland

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 13
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 18
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Perotin Mahler Byrd

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 19
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Rachmaninoff / Mahler / Byrd

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
*Mahler: Symphony No. 10 - 20* 
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10

Updated Board:

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 4
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Copland / Paganini / Pérotin

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 3
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 5
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## science

after CoAG: 

Bax: Tintagel - 13
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 5
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 3
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12

Faure / Tavener / Rachmaninoff


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bax / Dvorak / Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 11
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 6
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 3
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## pjang23

Perotin Byrd Rachmaninoff

Bax: Tintagel - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 12
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 6
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 7
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 5
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## NightHawk

after pjang23

Byrd / Perotin / Paganini 

Bax: Tintagel - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 6
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 12


----------



## science

Hello friends, this amounts to an expression of appreciation for you all. It's looooooong, but the point is: Thank you for your participation in this project. It has meant a lot to me; it means a lot to me; it promises to mean a lot to me for a long time into the future.

I've been reflecting on this, on the basis of projects on this site and even more because of projects on other sites. There is one, for instance, that recently chose Poulenc as the third "greatest" French composer, and is about to put Ravel in first place. Another project is probably going to have both Firebird and Petrouchka beat out Rite of Spring. I've seen Lutoslawski's 3rd symphony recommended more strongly than Beethoven's 3rd. On a recent project here, a bunch of people were recommending Brahms' - was it Nanie? - above the German Requiem.

So what is going on in this process?

It matters to me because a few years ago I needed recommendations. I didn't want to chase down relatively obscure stuff like Lutoslawski's 3rd until I knew the famous stuff like Beethoven's 3rd. If someone had recommended something like Nanie before the German Requiem, they would have most cynically betrayed my trust.

It is a matter of trust; and thus, of legitimacy - a word that I don't see anyone else use with reference to those lists.

The implicit, nearly explicit, attitude, is of course that someone who needs to have Beethoven's 3rd or Brahms' German Requiem recommended to them is too ignorant for the list. The list is a work of art: it's supposed to be interesting for people who already know all these works. The goal is to create a list that people (who already know how it is basically supposed to go) can look at and say, "Well, that is certainly interesting. I really appreciate how much more Bruckner there is on this list than on others; and bravo for not putting the 1812 Overture in the top hundred. But goodness me, dearies, are we sure we don't want a little Enescu on the list? He's neglected, you know."

For the totally uninitiated - people who don't already know The Four Seasons or The Blue Danube, if their existence is even acknowledged, for (nose upturned) "surely, my god, doesn't everyone already know those works?" - there are supposedly lists all over the internet.

In fact, there is not even one that I know of, and I've looked repeated for years. The lists that exist are either

- not prioritized, so that a newbie cannot tell whether Beethoven's 2nd Piano Concerto is more famous/popular than his 5th, and cannot tell either of them relative to Busoni's or Rachmaninov's 2nd - rendering the list all but useless to a beginner; or,

- broken down by genres, such as "symphonies" and "piano concertos," and so on, so that a beginner has to guess whether to do symphonies or piano concertos or chamber music or whatever first, and then, how many symphonies he should know before turning to piano concertos, and how far along that list he should get before moving on, and then, how far along all the genres he should get before returning to symphonies - and further, if there is a work that doesn't clearly fit the genre categories, he'll never hear about it - rendering such lists all but useless to a beginner; or,

- a reflection of the arbitrary tastes of a single individual or a small group of individuals, whose qualifications are uncertain, rather than of the body of classical music fans or experts - rendering such lists all but useless to a beginner; or,

- short, rarely as long as 200 works - rendering such lists useless to anyone who's listened to classical music for a year or two; or,

- without any mention of recordings, rendering them only somewhat useful to anyone at all; or,

- a list of composers rather than works, which doesn't help anyone; or,

- a combination of these failures, or even all of them at once.

The assumption is that the novice can go somewhere for recommendations, just don't bother us while we're making our delightfully idiosyncratic lists! We don't care enough to know better; we were beginners once, perhaps we even despise our past selves who weren't already fully aware of (let alone fashionably disgusted by) the Radetzky March or Carmina Burana, and we're not about to do anything to help them. Lord, they should just know already.

The project I created, whose second version is this thread, was supposed to meet this need. I didn't have the knowledge myself, of course, and I had a high opinion of the knowledge of the participants on that board, and I was trying to find a wikipedia-like way to get them to compile their knowledge and make it useful to me and people like me. It was an utter failure, from that point of view. My fault of course: I didn't design it well enough, but anyway, what it turned out to be is itself worthwhile and interesting, a fine list for the literati, just not what I wanted it to be. I appreciate the people who contribute to that list, for though it wasn't exactly what I needed it was nevertheless very helpful.

The second try, on this board, has gone a little better - the mandatory negative vote and using the word "recommended" in the description both helped - but I've been too lazy and cynical to follow up the recordings part, and of course it is no more a list carefully crafted by experts than anything else - experts dare not risk their reputation with other experts to condescend to do such a thing. (We've seen at least 3 people assert their superiority to such lists, merely on this forum.) It is the product of an arbitrary community of people using an arbitrary methodology pursuing our own agendas (me as much as anyone). Most obviously, we have only a little more consideration for the guy who doesn't know Fur Elise than anyone else on the internet - we recommend they start with Tristan und Isolde. Still, it's the *by far* best thing of its kind that I've ever seen on the internet, and I deeply appreciate the people who've worked on it with me.


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Dvorak / Chausson / Walton

Bax: Tintagel - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 11


----------



## Klavierspieler

After mmsbls:

Walton/Byrd/Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Klavierspieler:

Faure / Reich: The Desert Music / Byrd

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 6
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Reich: The Desert Music - 1
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Faure / Ravel / Paganini

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 5
Reich: The Desert Music - 1
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

Copland / Reich / Ravel

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Reich: The Desert Music - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 6
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## science

after CoAG: 

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 20
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Reich: The Desert Music - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13

Faure / Tavener / M Haydn


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bax / Rachmaninoff / Faure

Bax: Tintagel - 16
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 19
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 4
Reich: The Desert Music - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Ravel / Faure / Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 15
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 20
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Walton/Byrd/Bax

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 20
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 6
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 15


----------



## pjang23

Perotin Faure Walton

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 21
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Rachmaninoff / Byrd

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
* Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2 - 21*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2

Updated Board:

Bax: Tintagel - 14
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 14


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bax: Tintagel - 16
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 7
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 14

Bax / Chausson / Dvorak


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Chausson / Walton

Bax: Tintagel - 16
Byrd: The Great Service - 14
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## pjang23

Bax Byrd Rachmaninoff

Bax: Tintagel - 18
Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## Klavierspieler

After pjang23:

Walton/Byrd/Reich

Bax: Tintagel - 18
Byrd: The Great Service - 16
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 6
Reich: The Desert Music - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 15


----------



## tdc

After Klavierspieler:

Bax / Ravel / Byrd

Bax: Tintagel - 20
Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 5
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Reich / Tavener / Paganini

Bax: Tintagel - 20
Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 15


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Bax (thanks, everyone) / Dvorak / Tavener

*Bax: Tintagel - 22
Byrd: The Great Service - 15*
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
*Walton: Viola Concerto - 15*


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel

Updated Board:

Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Chausson / Walton

Byrd: The Great Service - 15
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Walton: Viola Concerto - 14


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Byrd: The Great Service - 17
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 8
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 14

Byrd / Tavener / Dvorak (sorry for doing it twice in a row - I won't do that usually, but this time the layout of the board makes it the best thing to do, I think)


----------



## pjang23

Byrd Perotin Walton

Byrd: The Great Service - 19
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 4
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 9
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## NightHawk

After pjang23

Perotin / Byrd / Paganini

Byrd: The Great Service - 20
Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service

Updated Board:

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 7
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 13


----------



## tdc

After NightHawk:

Walton / Ravel / Dvorak

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 8
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 15


----------



## Klavierspieler

After tdc:

Walton/Ravel/Rach

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 3
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Walton: Viola Concerto - 17


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Klavierspieler:

Reich / Tavener / Paganini

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Walton: Viola Concerto - 17


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" / Rachmaninoff / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Walton: Viola Concerto - 17


----------



## science

after Trout:

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
*Walton: Viola Concerto - 18*

Chausson / Walton / Rachmaninoff


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto

Updated Board:

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9


----------



## science

Don't remember the last time I posted this, but: 


As of #457: 

29 Beethoven, Mozart
28 Bach
27
26
25 
24 
23
22
21
20
19 Brahms
18
17 Schubert
16
15 
14
13
12 Mahler
11 Haydn, Schumann 
10 Debussy, Dvořák, Tchaikovsky 
9 Bartók, Mendelssohn, Ravel
8 Handel
7 Bruckner, Chopin, Sibelius, Wagner
6 Prokofiev, Shostakovich, Strauss R, Stravinsky
5 Janáček, Liszt, Rachmaninoff, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Ligeti, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Saint-Saëns, Schoenberg, Vaughan Williams, Walton 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, Byrd, Franck, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Purcell, Rimsky-Korsakov, Takemitsu, Tallis, Webern
1 Adam, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Berwald, Biber, Bizet, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Charpentier, Chausson, Cherubini, Copland, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gershwin, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Hummel, Lalo, Machaut, Mathieu, Monn, Mussorgsky, Nielsen, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pergolesi, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Reich, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Telemann, Varèse, Victoria, Villa-Lobos, Weber


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Dvorak / Chausson / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 / Ravel / Dvorak

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 11
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 2


----------



## pjang23

Perotin Haydn Milhaud

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 13
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 2


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 15
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 2

Perotin / Tavener / Ravel


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science: 

Reich / Tavener / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 15
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 2


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos / Perotin / Dvorak

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 16
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 4


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

After tdc

Rachmaninoff / Dvorak / Villa-Lobos

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 16
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 3

That's a bizarre idea for Chausson. So the "Violin" is separate from the violins in the string quartet? huh.


----------



## Trout

After Huilunsoittaja:

Honegger / Rachmanionff / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 16
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 3


----------



## pjang23

Perotin Haydn Rachmaninoff

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 18
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Chausson / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 18
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 3


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos/Rachmaninov/Copland

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 18
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 5


----------



## science

after Conor71,

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
*Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes - 20*
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 5

Perotin / Tavener / Dvorak


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes

Updated Board:

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 2
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Reich / Rach / Paganini

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 5


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Rachmaninoff / Honegger / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 5


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Chausson / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Paganini: Violin Concerto No. 1 - 1
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Reich: The Desert Music - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 5


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Ravel / Paganini

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 7


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Haydn Dvorak

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 16
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Rach / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 17
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 7


----------



## science

after Berghansson: 

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 19
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 7

Rachmaninoff / Tavener / Dvorak


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Villa-Lobos/Rachmaninov/Copland

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
*Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini - 20*
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 9


----------



## Conor71

Updated List:

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini

Updated Board:

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Strauss: Metamorphosen / Honegger / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Chausson / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 9

@Trout: I will definitely support Metamorphosen after either Dvorak or Chausson are in.


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Ravel / Copland

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Haydn Reich

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 7
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## science

After pjang23: 

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11

Tavener / Honegger / Ravel


----------



## NightHawk

After Science

*Debussy Trio Sonata for Flute, Viola & Harp* / Milhaud / Copland

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
*Debussy Trio Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp* 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 2
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Honegger / Strauss / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Dvorak / Chausson / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 3
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Chausson

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 6
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Tavener / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 1
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 6
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 11


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Villa-Lobos / Honegger / Copland

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 6
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

I watched a recording of the Berlin Philharmonic yesterday, playing Grieg's Piano Concerto. (Conductor: Simon Rattle, Soloist: Evgeny Kissin). One of the best interpretations I've heard, of one of my favourite pieces!

Speaking of Norwegian, is this dude worthy an enshrinement?


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 6
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 4
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13

Tavener / Milhaud / Reich 

Berghansson, I'll find out about the music in your video later!


----------



## Trout

After science:

Honegger / Strauss / Tavener


Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 6
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## tdc

After Trout: (Listened to the Copland Clarinet Concerto again today and changed my mind on it - I think it deserves enshrinement)






Copland: Clarinet Concerto / Ravel / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 6
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Haydn Reich

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 5
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Dvorak / Strauss / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Tavener / Reich / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## science

after Berghansson: 

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 12

Tavener / Milhaud / Villa-Lobos


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Villa-Lobos/Strauss/Chausson

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 18
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

science said:


> after tdc:Berghansson, I'll find out about the music in your video later!


Much of Valens music I think is really hard to get into and enjoy, but some, like Le Cimetiere Marin (The Churchyard by the sea) and Ave Maria has struck me as beautiful, evocative and quite eerie ("The other beauty", as they call it.)
Valen is known as one of the really original composers of the 20th century, as he developed his own "dissonant counterpoint", and composed more than 25 000 piano etudes based on this!
If you prefer tonal music, then it's not so much to gain from here. But I definately think he deserves a spot on our list!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After conor71:

Reich / Dvorak / Villa-Lobos

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 19
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 7
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After berghansson:

Dvorak / Strauss / Reich

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
*Dvorak: Violin Concerto - 21*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
*Reich: The Desert Music - 14*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

Updated List:

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto

Updated Board:

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 2
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos / Copland / Reich

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Haydn Honegger

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15

Chausson / Milhaud / Ravel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Honegger / Strauss / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 3
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Chausson / Copland / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 16
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Strauss Villa-Lobos

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 16
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Copland / Milhaud

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 16
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 16


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Reich / Tavener / Villa-Lobos

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 16
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## science

After berghansson: 


Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 18 
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 13
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14

Chausson / Tavener / Villa-Lobis


----------



## Trout

After science:

Honegger / Strauss / Haydn

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 18 
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 11
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Chausson / Strauss / Tavener

Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 20
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Chausson / Villa-Lobos / Tavener

*Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet - 22*
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet

Updated Board:

Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Schubert Reich

Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Reich / Tavener / Villa-Lobos

Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Albinoni: Concertos, op. 9 - 2 
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 15
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 12
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14

Albinoni / Tavener / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Honegger / Strauss / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 2 
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 17
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Honegger Reich

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 18
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 13
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Strauss / Albinoni / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 18
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Honegger / Copland / Strauss

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 20
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 14
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

after tdc:

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
*Honegger: Symphony No. 3 "Liturgique" - 21
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14*
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
*Reich: The Desert Music - 14*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
*Strauss: Metamorphosen - 14*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
*Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14*

Milhaud / Honegger / Reich


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique" 

New board: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 14
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" / Strauss / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Reich / Nielsen / Villa-Lobos

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 2
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 15
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Strauss Milhaud

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Strauss / Albinoni / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 18
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Reich / Villa-Lobos / Strauss

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 17
Tavener: Song for Athene - 8
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 16
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14

Tavener / Albinoni / Strauss


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Strauss / Albinoni / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 18
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Strauss / Nielsen / Haydn

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 4
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 20
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## pjang23

Strauss Schumann Reich

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 5
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 22
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Reich / Villa-Lobos / Strauss

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 19
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 5
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 21
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Reich / Nielsen / Villa-Lobos

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 21
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 5
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 21
Tavener: Song for Athene - 9
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 14


----------



## science

after Berghansson: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 21
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 5
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 21
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13

Tavener / Albinoni / Villa-Lobos


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Strauss / Albinoni / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 21
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 5
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 23
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Strauss / Nielsen / Reich

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Reich: The Desert Music - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 5
Strauss: Metamorphosen - 25
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


A +2 to Metamorphosen will nominate both Metamorphosen and The Desert Music.


----------



## pjang23

Done! 

Strauss Schumann Milhaud

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
*Reich: The Desert Music - 20*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
*Strauss: Metamorphosen - 27*
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music

New board: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 13


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Copland / Milhaud

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 10
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

And the young student in Tønsberg was glad to see Reich enshrined today 
A Thank You goes in tdc's general direction.

Tavener / Debussy / Haydn

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Janacek: Glagolitic Mass / Nielsen / Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 11
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 8
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15

Tavener / Milhaud / Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Albinoni / Copland / Nielsen

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 15


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Villa-Lobos/Nielsen/Schubert

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 6
Tavener: Song for Athene - 13
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 17


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Schubert Tavener

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 17


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Villa-Lobos / Janacek / Nielsen

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 3
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12
*Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5 - 19*


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5

Updated Board:

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 3
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 12


----------



## science

Friends of Tavener, I think it's time for us to unite, concentrate our actions, and get this over with. It appears that Trout and mmsbls are going to vote against it every time they vote, so we'll have to make a deal with them, or failing that, simply outvote them. 

So, to begin with, to Trout and mmsbls: what can I offer you in exchange for ceasing your negative voting against Tavener?


----------



## tdc

^ Well, technically last time mmsbls voted against Nielsen, so maybe your luck will change...For the record I don't mind the Nielsen work or Tavener. I like all the works on the board right now so I'm just trying to switch up my negative votes.


----------



## Trout

science said:


> Friends of Tavener, I think it's time for us to unite, concentrate our actions, and get this over with. It appears that Trout and mmsbls are going to vote against it every time they vote, so we'll have to make a deal with them, or failing that, simply outvote them.
> 
> So, to begin with, to Trout and mmsbls: what can I offer you in exchange for ceasing your negative voting against Tavener?


Actually, I have been alternating negative votes between Tavener and Haydn. I agree with tdc, there really isn't any work on the board that I do not like, just ones I like more than others. I just can't find any other work on the board right now to vote against.


----------



## mmsbls

@science: I agree with Trout about liking all the works on the board, but I think I'm done with negative votes against Tavener so you may have smoother sailing.

On another topic - In three weeks or so we'll hit *Number 500*! Do we plan to stop at a particular number, go until the participation drops off too much, or stop for some other reason?


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @science: I agree with Trout about liking all the works on the board, but I think I'm done with negative votes against Tavener so you may have smoother sailing.


I'm glad to hear that! Let me know when I can return the favor.



mmsbls said:


> On another topic - In three weeks or so we'll hit *Number 500*! Do we plan to stop at a particular number, go until the participation drops off too much, or stop for some other reason?


I'd like it to go forever and ever and ever.... As long as someone besides me is voting. And I might never, ever stop....

The original project is at 528; the two projects together had enshrined 697 different works as of March 4th (the last time I took stock) - only 268 works have been enshrined by both projects - and they're both going strong.

On both of them, lots of obvious enshrinements remain, things like Haydn's symphonies (only 1 has been enshrined by both; and put together, only 5 have been enshrined), operas, Strauss' Zarathustra, Bach's cantatas (we've enshrined 2; they've enshrined 1)... Enescu, Saint-Saens, Mussorgsky, Delibes, Delius, Cage, Biber, Nono, Sciarrino, Agricola, Schmelzer, Massenet, Ades, Kilar, Rautavaara, Bliss, Grechaninov, Godowski, Mascagni, Leoncavallo, ...

Edit: I just updated my count: as of this moment, 275 works have been enshrined by both projects; 428 works have been enshrined by one project or the other but not both; and 703 works have been enshrined by at least one project.

Neither project has enshrined Strauss' Zarathustra or Till Eulenspiegel, Mussorgsky's Boris Godunov, Chopin's Polonaises, Prokofiev's Symphony #1, Delibus' Sylvia, Mozart's Serenade #13 Eine kleine Nachtmusik, Bach's Cantata #147, Delibes' Lakme, Haydn's Symphony #94 Surprise, Enescu's Oedipe, Rachmaninoff's Cello sonatas, Arensky's piano trio, Dvorak's 6th symphony or 3rd piano trio, put together we've only enshrined two works by Boccherini, and only one by Bax, and only two by Borodin, and on and on and on... We can keep going a very long time!


----------



## Conor71

edited for 9 hour rule


----------



## science

Conor71, sorry man, but you have to wait 9 hours between votes.


----------



## mmsbls

@science: I'd be very interested to see the other project's list. Would you be willing to post it here?

I think it's very interesting that almost half of each projects enshrined works are unique to that project. I'm not sure what I would have expected.


----------



## Conor71

science said:


> Conor71, sorry man, but you have to wait 9 hours between votes.


Sorry science I did'nt check when I made my last vote! - no worries I will recast my vote tomorrow morning


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> Sorry science I did'nt check when I made my last vote! - no worries I will recast my vote tomorrow morning


I hope you do! You don't vote often enough, friend.


----------



## science

mmsbls said:


> @science: I'd be very interested to see the other project's list. Would you be willing to post it here?
> 
> I think it's very interesting that almost half of each projects enshrined works are unique to that project. I'm not sure what I would have expected.


Here you go: http://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/science/952-recommendations.html


----------



## science

After tdc: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 14

Tavener / Janacek / Milhaud


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nielsen / Janacek / Haydn

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 3
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 14


----------



## NightHawk

After Trout

Debussy / Milhaud / Copland

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 5
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 14


----------



## tdc

After Nighthawk:

Janacek / Ravel / Milhaud

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 5
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 8
Tavener: Song for Athene - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Albinoni / Schumann / Janacek

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 5
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 14


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Tavener Albinoni

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 5
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Tavener / Debussy / Haydn

Sorry, my computer is dead, so I do this by phone. But Tavener, here you go.


----------



## pjang23

Updated Board:

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9
Tavener: Song for Athene - 17


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Nielsen/Schumann/Schubert

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10
Tavener: Song for Athene - 17


----------



## science

after Conor71:

*Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11*
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 8
*Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11*
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 10
*Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9
*Tavener: Song for Athene - 18*

Janacek / Tavener / Schumann

We did it!


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene

New board: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nielsen / Janacek / Albinoni

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9


----------



## science

Oh no, it's down to Trout and me! Wake thine selves up, thou sleepy-heads of the Western Hemisphere, and vote. 

After Trout: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9

Milhaud / Albinoni / Ravel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Nielsen / Janacek / Haydn

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Albinoni / Schumann / Janacek

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Albinoni / Haydn / Nielsen

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Schubert Nielsen

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 15
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin (The churchyard by the sea) / Berio: Sinfonia / Haydn

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 15
Berio: Sinfonia - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 17
Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2

Albinoni / Berio / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Janacek / Schubert / Haydn

Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 17
Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


The Valen piece is quite... interesting (not really sure how else to describe it).


----------



## mmsbls

I voted too early by mistake. One shouldn't watch opera and vote at the same time.


----------



## mmsbls

My vote for enshrinement was too early.


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Albinoni / Schumann / Milhaud

*Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9 - 19*
Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
*Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12*
*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12*
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet No. 5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9

New board: 

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Nielsen Mihaud

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano / Janacek / Milhaud

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Valen / Nielsen / Janacek

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Nielsen/Schumann/Schubert

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 10
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 16
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 12
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
*Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11*
*Nielsen: Symphony No. 4 "The Inextinguishable" - 18*
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
*Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11*
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4

Nielsen / Milhaud / Schumann


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"

New board: 

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## NightHawk

After Science

Debussy / Milhaud / Copland

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## NightHawk

Appeal to voters!!! I don't know how I've missed the BERIO SINFONIA time after time. I noticed it just now after I had voted again. I am willing to give up on the Milhaud and stop voting against the Copland Clarinet Concerto (or strike another deal) if a place can be found on the list for this tremendous masterpiece. It was written for the NYPhilharmonic in 1968 and dedicated to Leonard Bernstein. It entered the Standard Rep immediately. Here is an analysis of the overall Five movement work. Thanks for reading!!!

Analysis
The result is a narrative with the usual tension and release of classical music, but using a completely different language. The actual chords and melodies at any one time do not seem as important as the fact that we are, for example, hearing a part of Mahler or a particular bit of Alban Berg with added words by Beckett. Because of this, the movement is often described as one of the first examples of Postmodern music. It has also been described as a deconstruction of Mahler's second symphony, just as Berio's Visage was a deconstruction of Cathy Berberian's voice.
The third movement is mostly in 3/8 time, although Berio occasionally adds or takes away a beat or two for temporary effect. It's been suggested by Louis Andriessen who was interviewed in Frank Scheffer's short film "Voyage to Cynthera" that the waltz beat pattern was symbolic of the "old school" of composers during the 19th century. Berio's modernistic treatment of it (much the same way Ravel's "La Valse" did earlier in the 20th century) was apparently a statement that the classical music establishment was/is too rooted in its past. It was time to move on from the (as Leonard Bernstein put it) "over-waltzed" Austro-Hungarian empire mentality.
One of the more neurotic moments of the piece takes place during the Wozzeck drowning quotation late in the third movement. At this point separate individual singers are contesting each other, requesting the music to either "stop!" or "keep going!". Another notable quote near the very end of the same movement is when the spotlight tenor voice states "... There was even, for a second, hope of resurrection, or almost". This is a clear reference to Mahler's Second Symphony of which the third movement is quoted throughout the entire third movement of Sinfonia.
There are also brief elements of indeterminacy that pop up in the third movement—mentions of another piece on the program just past midpoint and the singers and conductor at the end. These would change from performance to performance as they are variables. For example, the in-print Erato label 1986 recording thanks "Mr. Boulez" not because one of his pieces is quoted but because he is the conductor on that particular recording.
Because Sinfonia directly quotes from other musical sources as far back as the late baroque era (Bach) and as recent as a few years before the 1968 premiere of the piece, it is arguable that Sinfonia uses the widest array of techniques ever employed in a single musical work. Even the latest musical technique to evolve by that time, sound mass from the early sixties (originated by such composers as Krzysztof Penderecki and György Ligeti), is used several times throughout the third movement.


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Haydn: The Seasons / Janacek / Haydn, M

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 2
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 12
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## pjang23

Haydn MHaydn Janacek

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 4
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 11
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Haydn / Schumann / Milhaud

Berio: Sinfonia - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 12
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata / Rodrigo / Berio (sorry I just don't enjoy this work)

Berio: Sinfonia - 1
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 10
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 12
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Berio / Valen / M Haydn

Berio: Sinfonia - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 12
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Schumann/Debussy/Schubert

Berio: Sinfonia - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 6
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 14
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Janacek / Haydn / Valen

Berio: Sinfonia - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 7
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 10
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 14
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Berio: Sinfonia - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 7
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 14
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4

Milhaud / Berio / Ravel


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Schumann / Haydn Seasons / Milhaud

Berio: Sinfonia - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 16
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## pjang23

Schumann Haydn Janacek

Berio: Sinfonia - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 12
Lutoslawaski: Piano Sonata - 2
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 18
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Lutoslawski / Rodrigo / Haydn

Berio: Sinfonia - 4
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 12
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 18
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Valen / Berio / Janacek

Berio: Sinfonia - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Schumann: Piano Quartet - 18
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Debussy/Schumann/Schubert

Berio: Sinfonia - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
*Schumann: Piano Quartet - 19*
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## Conor71

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet

New Board:

Berio: Sinfonia - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Berio: Sinfonia - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 10
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 11
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 4
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6

Milhaud / Berio / Debussy


----------



## Trout

After science:

Janacek / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Berio: Sinfonia - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 10
Haydn: The Seasons - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 3
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Lutoslawski / Rodrigo / Haydn

Berio: Sinfonia - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 10
Haydn: The Seasons - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Schubert Debussy

Berio: Sinfonia - 6
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 9
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Valen / Berio / M Haydn

Berio: Sinfonia - 7
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Berio: Sinfonia - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 10
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 13
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 15
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8

Berio / Milhaud / Rodrigo


----------



## Trout

After science:

Janacek / Haydn / Valen

Berio: Sinfonia - 9
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 15
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 15
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## NightHawk

After Trout

Berio / Debussy / Rodrigo

Berio: Sinfonia - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 10
Haydn: The Seasons - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 15
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 5
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 15
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## tdc

After NightHawk:

Rodrigo / Lutoslawski / Berio

Berio: Sinfonia - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 10
Haydn: The Seasons - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 15
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 15
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## pjang23

Haydn Janacek Milhaud

Berio: Sinfonia - 10
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 10
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 16
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Berio: Sinfonia - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 18
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7

Janacek / Berio / Debussy


----------



## tdc

After science:

Rodrigo / Lutoslawski / Debussy

Berio: Sinfonia - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 18
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## pjang23

Janacek Schubert Milhaud

Berio: Sinfonia - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
*Janacek: Glagolitic Mass - 20*
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass

New Board:

Berio: Sinfonia - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Valen / Berio / M Haydn

Berio: Sinfonia - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson

Berio / Debussy / Rodrigo

Berio: Sinfonia - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn: The Seasons - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 7
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 2
Berio: Sinfonia - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Haydn Seasons / Bartok / Berio

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Berio: Sinfonia - 11
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Berio: Sinfonia - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 6
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9

Berio / Haydn / Schubert


----------



## tdc

After science:

Lutoslawski / Rodrigo / Milhaud

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Berio: Sinfonia - 13
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn: The Seasons - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## pjang23

Haydn MHaydn Berio

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Berio: Sinfonia - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
*Haydn: The Seasons - 19*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons

New Board:


Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 3
Berio: Sinfonia - 12
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Berio / Bartok / Milhaud

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 4
Berio: Sinfonia - 14
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 / Bartok / Valen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Berio: Sinfonia - 14
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## pjang23

Copland Schubert Berio

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Berio: Sinfonia - 13
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 5
Berio: Sinfonia - 15
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8

Berio / Milhaud / Schubert


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Copland / Bartok / Berio

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Berio: Sinfonia - 14
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski / Rodrigo / Milhaud

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Berio: Sinfonia - 14
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc: 

Berio / Valen / M Haydn

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Berio: Sinfonia - 16
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Berio / Debussy / M. Haydn

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Berio: Sinfonia - 18
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia

New Board:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 2
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Bartok / Chopin / Lutoslawski

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## science

After Trout: 

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 13
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9

Milhaud / Copland / Debussy


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Copland / Bartok / Milhaud

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 13
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls (Corrected Board):

Copland / Bartok / Debussy

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 15
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 7
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## tdc

For the record I really like that Debussy work and I won't be voting against it too much longer...


----------



## pjang23

Copland MHaydn Bartok

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 3
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 7
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Chopin/Debussy/Schubert

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71

Bartok / Debussy / M Haydn

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 11
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 5
Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 17
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## science

after Nighthawk:

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 5
*Copland: Clarinet Concerto - 19*
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
*Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12*
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9

Copland / Rachman / Bartok


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto 

New board: 


Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 10
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After science:

Bartok / Chopin / Valen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 12
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Valen / Bartok / MHaydn

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 10


----------



## pjang23

Pärt Schubert Valen

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 13
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Pärt: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

*Bizet: Symphony in C* / Bartok / Lutoslawski

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Pärt: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Lutoslawski / Bartok / Milhaud

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 6
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 2
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Part/Chopin/Schubert

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 15
Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Bartok / Rachmaninoff / Lutoslawski

Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 17
Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## science

after Trout:

*Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 3 - 19*
Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
*Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12*
Pärt: Te Deum - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 8
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9

Bartok / Milhaud / Ravel


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto 
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3

New board: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Pärt: Te Deum - 4
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 8
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## pjang23

Part Schubert Debussy

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 12
Pärt: Te Deum - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 8
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Milhaud / Ravel / Part

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Pärt: Te Deum - 5
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Part/Rachmaninov/Schubert

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 14
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## science

after Conor71:

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
*Milhaud: The Creation of the World - 16*
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9

Milhaud / Racmaninov / Rodrigo


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto 
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World

New board: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Valen / Chopin / Lutoslawski

Bizet: Symphony in C - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Debussy / Bizet / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 8
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 10


----------



## tdc

After Nighthawk:

Lutoslawski / Rodrigo / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Bizet / Haydn / Lutoslawski

Bizet: Symphony in C - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 8
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Schubert: Octet / Chopin / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Pärt: Te Deum - 7
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 9
Schubert: Octet - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## pjang23

SchubertOctet Part Rodrigo

Bizet: Symphony in C - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Pärt: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 8
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8

Lutoslawski / Rachmaninoff / Debussy


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Part/Rachmaninoff/Schubert Schwanengesang

Bizet: Symphony in C - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 7
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Conor71:

Bizet / Schubert Octet/ Lutoslawski

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 10
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 7
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Chopin / Schubert: Octet / Lutoslawski

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 9
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 7
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Lutoslawski / Haydn / Chopin

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 7
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## tdc

I am a little surprised at all the opposition to Lutoslawski... I really think this great and innovative composer deserves to be recognized on our list.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witold_Lutosławski

Do you really think this composer doesn't deserve _any_ works to be enshrined in our top 500?


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> I am a little surprised at all the opposition to Lutoslawski... I really think this great and innovative composer deserves to be recognized on our list.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Witold_Lutosławski
> 
> Do you really think this composer doesn't deserve _any_ works to be enshrined in our top 500?


I don't object to him being on the list, I just don't think his piano sonata really represents him or is as great as, say, some of his concertos or symphonies (the Concerto for Orchestra, for instance is one of my favorites of his).


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> I don't object to him being on the list, I just don't think his piano sonata really represents him or is as great as, say, some of his concertos or symphonies (the Concerto for Orchestra, for instance is one of my favorites of his).


Well, I picked the Sonata because I find it to be quite accessible, very well written, and it made the top solo keyboard pieces list as well. I enjoy the fact it doesn't sound quite as dark as many of his other pieces either...it may not be the most representative piece of his over-all sound, but it is a great work.

edit - one could also argue _The Rite of Spring_ isn't representative of Stravinsky's sound - yet look where it placed. As far as the Sonata not being as 'great' as some of his other works I see where you are coming from but I disagree, though I would support many of his other works as well.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Well, I picked the Sonata because I find it to be quite accessible, very well written, and it made the top solo keyboard pieces list as well. I enjoy the fact it doesn't sound quite as dark as many of his other pieces either...it may not be the most representative piece of his over-all sound, but it is a great work.
> 
> edit - one could also argue _The Rite of Spring_ isn't representative of Stravinsky's sound - yet look where it placed. As far as the Sonata not being as 'great' as some of his other works I see where you are coming from but I disagree, though I would support many of his other works as well.


You do believe his piano sonata is his greatest work or as great as his Symphony No. 3 or his Concerto for Orchestra? I didn't say his piano sonata wasn't representative or wasn't great, I just stated that I think some of his other works are more qualified.


----------



## tdc

Trout said:


> You do believe his piano sonata is his greatest work or as great as his Symphony No. 3 or his Concerto for Orchestra? I didn't say his piano sonata wasn't representative or wasn't great, I just stated that I think some of his other works are more qualified.


Well, I enjoy his Piano Sonata at this time the most of all of his works, is it objectively the greatest? Maybe not. But the fact it was enshrined in the top solo keyboard works list shows it is not _that_ personal of a choice either. I think this list is about giving out great recommendations more so than trying to be an ordered list of objective great pieces. All in all everyone will likely have a different opinion on what is the greatest work by any individual composer, if that is the case I would strongly encourage you to nominate a different Lutoslawski work. Remember I am not asking you to vote for the Lutoslawski Sonata, just trying to encourage you to use your negative votes on a different work. This of course is your choice, but you haven't given any votes to any Lutoslawski work in the past, so your current voting strategy will only work towards no works being enshrined by Lutoslawski.


----------



## Trout

tdc said:


> Well, I enjoy his Piano Sonata at this time the most of all of his works, is it objectively the greatest? Maybe not. But the fact it was enshrined in the top solo keyboard works list shows it is not _that_ personal of a choice either. I think this list is about giving out great recommendations more so than trying to be an ordered list of objective great pieces. All in all everyone will likely have a different opinion on what is the greatest work by any individual composer, if that is the case I would strongly encourage you to nominate a different Lutoslawski work. Remember I am not asking you to vote for the Lutoslawski Sonata, just trying to encourage you to use your negative votes on a different work. This of course is your choice, but you haven't given any votes to any Lutoslawski work in the past, so your current voting strategy will only work towards no works being enshrined by Lutoslawski.


Voting against one piece by a composer rarely means that I don't want any works by that composer on the list. I have been already alternating my negative votes between two different pieces, not just aiming them at one particular piece. And I'm afraid that I will only be able to nominate another piece after Chopin's piano sonata or Schubert's octet makes the list since that is what I am focusing my votes on at the moment. I don't think you should worry about it not making the list considering that science is starting to vote for it and the board is pretty low-scoring, at the moment.


----------



## pjang23

SchubertSchwanen Lutoslawski Chopin

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 12
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## TheWimp

Rachmaninoff / Bizet / Lutoslawski

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## Cygnenoir

After TheWimp:

Valen / Chopin / M Haydn

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 11
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 10


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 8
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 2
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 13
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 10

Luto piano / Lutoslawski Cello / Chopin


----------



## science

Trout said:


> science is starting to vote for it


For the record, I am voting for Luto's piano sonata because tdc made a deal with me via PM, in exchange for his support of Milhaud. I would have preferred it were publicly arranged, so I am not at all comfortable with my situation here, but I would like Lutoslawski to get _something_ on the list, and I was tired of my votes for Milhaud being wasted, so I agreed to the deal.

I will not support the cello concerto if the piano sonata is enshrined, unless someone else has meanwhile joined me in supporting the cello concerto.


----------



## NightHawk

after Science

Lutoslawski Cello Con. / Debussy / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 13
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

Luto's cello should be at 3 since science accidentally gave it 2.


After NightHawk:

Chopin / Schubert: Octet / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 13
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## science

Trout said:


> Luto's cello should be at 3 since science accidentally gave it 2.


Good catch! My bad.


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Lutoslawski / Schubert Octet / Chopin

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 15
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## tdc

science said:


> For the record, I am voting for Luto's piano sonata because tdc made a deal with me via PM, in exchange for his support of Milhaud. I would have preferred it were publicly arranged, so I am not at all comfortable with my situation here, but I would like Lutoslawski to get _something_ on the list, and I was tired of my votes for Milhaud being wasted, so I agreed to the deal.
> 
> I will not support the cello concerto if the piano sonata is enshrined, unless someone else has meanwhile joined me in supporting the cello concerto.


I used to always propose deals right in the thread, however at a certain point participants Trout and Oskaar expressed that they lost interest in the project when this kind of thing was done, so now on the odd occasion I want to strike a deal with a member I just do it through pm. Initially this was part of how the project was conceptualized so I've never felt like it was stepping outside of the rules or anything. For the record until now science has never communicated to me that he is not comfortable with being part of deals through a pm, so this is news to me.


----------



## science

tdc said:


> I used to always propose deals right in the thread, however at a certain point participants Trout and Oskaar expressed that they lost interest in the project when this kind of thing was done, so now on the odd occasion I want to strike a deal with a member I just do it through pm. Initially this was part of how the project was conceptualized so I've never felt like it was stepping outside of the rules or anything. For the record until now science has never communicated to me that he is not comfortable with being part of deals through a pm, so this is news to me.


I do believe in striking deals, it's a necessary lubricant to the process. I suppose I don't mind if other people do it secretly. But I personally would rather do it openly, especially as other people might adjust their own strategies accordingly.


----------



## mmsbls

I guess I prefer open deals as well although I have no problem with deals through PM. I do think the process is smoother when people post suggestions for nominations and get feedback. I think we did that more often in the past. Works are getting enshrined more easily now, I believe, so maybe people don't see the need to gather support before nominating a new work. I think the Lutaslawski issue would not have occurred if there were a little discussion before the initial nomination.


----------



## pjang23

LutoslawskiPS Haydn Rachmaninoff

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
*Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata - 17*
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata

New board:

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## science

Well done! I was about to do that myself. But now... 

After pjang23: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 10
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8

Rachmaninov / Luto / Schwan


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Chopin / Valen / Bizet

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 9


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Chopin / Schubert: Octet / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 14
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Pärt: Te Deum - 10
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 8
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 2 
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 14
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8

Chopin 2 / Lutoslawski / Part


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bizet / Schubert / Rodrigo

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 14
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 9
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Rodrigo / Bizet

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 14
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 9
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 8


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Rachmaninoff/Chopin PS#3/Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 15
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 9
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 7


----------



## NightHawk

After Conor 71

Debussy / Bizet / Valen


Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 15
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 6


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 / Schubert: Octet / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 17
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
*Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 3 - 18
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
*Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11*
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5

Chopin 2 / Chopin 3 / Schubert


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3

New board: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ravel / Lutoslawski / Bizet

Bizet: Symphony in C - 9
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 8
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## science

Some works that I'm thinking of trying out: 

Bernstein: Symphony #2
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne
Clementi: Piano Sonata 33.3 or 26.2
Delibes: Lakme 
Dukas: Piano Sonata 
Enescu: Oedipe 
Enescu: Violin Sonata #3
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats 
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto - or - Gayane
Locatelli: L’Arte del violin 
Orff: Carmina Burana
Riley: In C 
Strauss, J. I: Radetsky March 
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 
Xenakis: Pleiades 
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas


----------



## tdc

^I'd support the Dukas and Clementi works, maybe the Khachaturian as well, many of those other works I have to listen to. I think something by Cage, Xenakis and Stockhausen should make the list at some point in the near future too.


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Bizet / Schubert Octet/ Rodrigo

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Octet - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After mmsbls:

Hmmm, no one likes Valen... But how about these two?

Ligeti: Clocks and clouds / Cage: In a landscape / Haydn

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 9
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Octet - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## pjang23

Part SchubertSchwan SchubertOct

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 11
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After pjang23

*Ligeti*  / Pärt / Ravel

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 4
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 4
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 12
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Part/Chopin/Ravel

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 4
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Schubert: Octet - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 5


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Rott: Symphony in E major / Schubert: Octet / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 4
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 2
Schubert: Octet - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4

For those of you that are unfamiliar:


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert: Octet / Rott / Ligeti

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 11
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Debussy / Rachmaninoff

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 14
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## pjang23

Part SchubertSchwan Ravel

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 5
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 10
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 16
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4

Chopin / Rachman / Debussy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

*Ligeti*  / Pärt / Schubert octet (once the Pärt is in I'll start giving my +1s to the octet)

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 1
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 7
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Ligeti / Cage / Haydn

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Pärt: Te Deum - 17
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Part/Ligeti/Schubert

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
*Pärt: Te Deum - 19*
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## Conor71

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum

New board:

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 7
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 11
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4


----------



## science

After Conor: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sontata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 3
Schubert: Octet - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 4

Chopin / Rachmaninoff / Bizet


----------



## Trout

After science:

Schubert / Rott / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 11
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 3


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'll take a jab at this for once. Nice choices currently.

After trout

DEBUSSY / Bizet / Ligeti

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 3


----------



## mmsbls

After Huilunsoittaja:

Schubert 8 / Bizet / Ligeti

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 6
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 3


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Debussy / Ravel / Ligeti

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 6
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Cage / Haydn

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 3


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Octet SchubertSchwan Debussy


Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 3


----------



## NightHawk

After pjang23:

Debussy / Ligeti / Valen


Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 12
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## Conor71

After NightHawk:

Rachmaninoff/Ligeti/Ravel

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 4
Schubert: Octet - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 2


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Schubert: Octet / Rott / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 16
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 5
Schubert: Octet - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Schubert 8 / Rott / Debussy

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
*Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 15*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
*Schubert: Octet - 22*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet

New board:

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 9
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## science

after mmsbls: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 15
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1

Chopin / Rachman / Schubert


----------



## tdc

After science:

Debussy / Ravel / Bizet

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 17
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 15
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## pjang23

Debussy Schubert Rachmaninoff

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 19
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 5
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 9
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Cage / Haydn

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 11
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 19
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 11
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

*Ligeti*  / Chopin / Ravel

Bizet: Symphony in C - 11
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 19
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 14
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Rachmaninoff/Ligeti/Bizet

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 19
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 14
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 16
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 21
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 17
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 1

Debussy / Rachman / Ligeti


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Debussy / Rachmaninoff / Valen

Bizet: Symphony in C - 10
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 23
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Valen: Le Cimetiere Marin - 0


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Bizet / Rott / Cage

Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 23
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Bellini: Norma / Rott / Cage

Bellini: Norma - 2
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 23
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 12
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10


----------



## tdc

After Trout:

Debussy / Ravel / Rott

Bellini: Norma - 2
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
*Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp - 25*
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp

Updated Board:

Bellini: Norma - 2
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bellini Ligeti

Bellini: Norma - 3
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 4
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 12
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Cage / Ligeti / Haydn

Bellini: Norma - 3
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:


Schwanengesang / Rachmaninoff / Haydn

Bellini: Norma - 3
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Rott / Bellini / Cage

Bellini: Norma - 4
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bizet / Rott / Ligeti

Bellini: Norma - 4
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 12
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 18
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## science

after mmsbls:

Bellini: Norma - 5
*Bizet: Symphony in C - 13*
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 12
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
*Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2 - 20
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13*
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12

Rachmaninoff / Bellini / Bizet


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2

New board: 

Bellini: Norma - 5
Bizet: Symphony in C - 13
Cage: In a landscape - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 12
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 13
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ravel / Cage / Ligeti

Bellini: Norma - 5
Bizet: Symphony in C - 13
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 11
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## pjang23

Rott Ravel Bizet

Bellini: Norma - 5
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 3
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 11
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Ligeti / Cage / Haydn

Bellini: Norma - 5
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 12
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 13
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

*Ligeti*  / Chopin / Ravel

Bellini: Norma - 5
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 13
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 15
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## Conor71

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Ligeti/Chopin/Schubert

Bellini: Norma - 5
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 14
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Bellini: Norma - 7
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11

Bellini / Chopin / Rott


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I gotta start voting for Bellini. Gotta love bel canto opera.


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rott / Bellini / Cage

Bellini: Norma - 8
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Ligeti / Lutoslawski / Haydn

Bellini: Norma - 7
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Haydn, M: Missa pro defuncto Archiepiscopo Sigismondo - 2
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11


----------



## Trout

Adding NightHawk's last two votes (posts #991 and #1004)...

Bellini: Norma - 7
Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 19
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHwak:

Bizet / Rott / Ligeti

Bellini: Norma - 7
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 18
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Cage / Ligeti

Bellini: Norma - 7
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a landscape - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Ligeti / Cage / Ravel

Bellini: Norma - 7
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a landscape - 7
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 19
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13


----------



## science

When Trout fixed the board, adding in Nighthawk's votes, he did a funny thing - he skipped his own vote! Fixing that, we now stand: 

Bellini: Norma - 8
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a landscape - 6
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 19
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13


----------



## NightHawk

Oops! Sorry and THANKS for tabulating for me!



Trout said:


> Adding NightHawk's last two votes (posts #991 and #1004)...
> 
> Bellini: Norma - 7
> Bizet: Symphony in C - 12
> Cage: In a landscape - 5
> Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
> Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 19
> Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
> Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 15
> Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
> Rott: Symphony in E major - 11
> Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Bellini Cage

Bellini: Norma - 9
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 19
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Rott / Bellini / Cage

Bellini: Norma - 10
Bizet: Symphony in C - 14
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 19
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bizet / Rott / Ligeti

Bellini: Norma - 10
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 18
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 7
Rott: Symphony in E major - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Ligeti / Schubert / Rodrigo 

Bellini: Norma - 10
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 20
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 6
Rott: Symphony in E major - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16


----------



## pjang23

Beethoven Op.127 & 130 are not on the list yet...

Beethoven Bellini Rott

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 2
Bellini: Norma - 11
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 15
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 20
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 6
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 2
Bellini: Norma - 13
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 20
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 16
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 6
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15

Bellini / Chopin / Schubert


----------



## tdc

After science:

Ravel / Lutoslawski / Bizet

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 2
Bellini: Norma - 13
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 20
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 18
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 6
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After tdc

*Ligeti*  / Bellini / Ravel

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 2
Bellini: Norma - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 22
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 6
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Composer:

Ligeti / Cage / Rodrigo

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 2
Bellini: Norma - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
* Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds - 24*
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds

New board:

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 2
Bellini: Norma - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 16
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Beethoven/Chopin/Schubert

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 4
Bellini: Norma - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 5
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Bellini / Beethoven / Rodrigo

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 5
Bellini: Norma - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 5
Bellini: Norma - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14

Delibes / Canteloube / Rott


----------



## Trout

After science:

Rott / Bellini / Cage

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 5
Bellini: Norma - 17
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## pjang23

Rott Beethoven Bellini

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 6
Bellini: Norma - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 17
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 19
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Cage / Rott

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 6
Bellini: Norma - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 8
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## mmsbls

After tdc:

Rott / Bizet / Lutoslawski

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 6
Bellini: Norma - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 17
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 7
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## Conor71

After mmsbls:

Beethoven/Chopin/Lutoslawski

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 8
Bellini: Norma - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 4
Rott: Symphony in E major - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Beethoven / Norma / Rodrigo

Beethoven: String Quartet No.13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 17
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Rott: Symphony in E major - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Rott / Bellini / Cage

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 4
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 18
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 3
Rott: Symphony in E major - 22
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


I'm pleasantly surprised with how well Norma is faring considering how much operas have struggled to get nominated in the past.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Cage / Chopin / Rodrigo

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 6
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 2
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Rott: Symphony in E major - 22
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Bellini / Delibes / Cage

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Rott: Symphony in E major - 22
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## pjang23

Rott Beethoven Bellini

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Rott: Symphony in E major - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Ravel / Cage / Beethoven

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 6
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 1
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 3
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 21
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Rott: Symphony in E major - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 6
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 6
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Rott: Symphony in E major - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14

Delibes / Canteloube / Ravel


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Rott / Bizet / Lutoslawski

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 6
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Rott: Symphony in E major - 26
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky: Pulcinella / Rott / Cage

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
*Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20*
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
*Rott: Symphony in E major - 27*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major

New board:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 5
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 19
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


Thanks to everyone that helped.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Cage / Chopin / Rodrigo

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 7
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 2
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 20
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


----------



## science

after berghansson: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 7
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2

Chopin / Canteloube / Ravel


----------



## NightHawk

after Science:

Beethoven / Bellini / Rodrigo

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 12
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 7
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 19
Rodrigo: Cuatro Piezas Para Piano - 0 (remove from list?)
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


----------



## tdc

After Nighthawk:

Ravel / Cage / Bizet

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 12
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 22
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 21
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Chopin Ravel

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 12
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 23
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 5
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Chopin/Beethoven/Lutoslawski

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 16
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 2


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Stravinsky / Bizet / Cage

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 7
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 25
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Trout:

Chopin / Cage / Bellini

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
* Chopin: Piano Sonata #2 - 27*
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2

New board:

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 3
Delibes: Lakme - 5
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## science

after berghanson: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 10
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 4
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4

Delibes / Canteloube / Beethoven


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Bizet / Beethoven / Lutoslawski

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 19
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 20
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Ravel / Cage / Bellini

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 11
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 19
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 22
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## pjang23

Ravel Beethoven Bizet

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 12
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 18
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Beethoven/Bellini/Schubert

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 14
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 18
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## science

after Conor71: 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 14
Bellini: Norma - 19
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 2
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4

Brahms / Delibes / Bizet


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Science:

Sibelius: Symphony #4 / Cage / Bellini

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 14
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 2
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 3
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 24
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Ravel / Beethoven / Lutoslawski 

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 15
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 2
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 2
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 26
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After NightHawk:

Bizet / Beethoven / Lutoslawski

Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 19
Brahms: Horn Trio - 2
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges - 26
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges

New board:
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 19
Brahms: Horn Trio - 2
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 / Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 / Bizet

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bellini: Norma - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 18
Brahms: Horn Trio - 2
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## pjang23

Bellini Brahms Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bellini: Norma - 20
Bizet: Symphony in C - 18
Brahms: Horn Trio - 3
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 4


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Bellini / Stravinsky / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bellini: Norma - 22
Bizet: Symphony in C - 18
Brahms: Horn Trio - 3
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 5


----------



## science

after Trout:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
*Bellini: Norma - 24
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17*
Brahms: Horn Trio - 4
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 5

Bellini / Brahms / Bizet


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma

New board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 4
Cage: In a Landscape - 8
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Lutoslawski: Cello Concerto - 1
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 2
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 5


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Cage / Sibelius / Lutoslawski

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 16
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 4
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 1
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 5


----------



## mmsbls

Quick question: anyone know other Cage works that they feel are similar to _In a Landscape_?


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Mozart / Cage / Beethoven

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 15
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 4
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 5


----------



## Trout

After tdc:

Gershwin: Porgy and Bess / Stravinsky / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 15
Bizet: Symphony in C - 17
Brahms: Horn Trio - 4
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 6


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bizet / Mozart / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 15
Bizet: Symphony in C - 19
Brahms: Horn Trio - 4
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 6


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Bizet Beethoven

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 20
Brahms: Horn Trio - 6
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 6


----------



## science

after pjang23: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 20
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 6

Brahms / Delibes / Schubert


----------



## Cnote11

After science

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 14
Bizet: Symphony in C - 20
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 3
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 8

Stravinsky/Brahms/Mozart


----------



## Conor71

After Cnote11:

Sibelius/Beethoven/Stravinsky

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 15
Bizet: Symphony in C - 20
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 5
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 7


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71

Beethoven / Sibelius / Brahms 


Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 17
Bizet: Symphony in C - 20
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 7


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 22
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 10
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 7

Bizet / Beethoven / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Stravinsky / Gershwin / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 22
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Bizet / Mozart / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 18
Bizet: Symphony in C - 24
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 13
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## pjang23

Bizet Beethoven Schubert 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
*Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13 - 19*
*Bizet: Symphony in C - 26*
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
*Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12*
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13

New board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 9
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 6
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## Cygnenoir

mmsbls said:


> Quick question: anyone know other Cage works that they feel are similar to _In a Landscape_?


_Dream_ is very similar. I like them both equally. _Bacchanale_ is another work I admire, slightly more "Cageness"  Haven't really listened to much by John Cage the past years. Okay, I admit I have listened to _4'33''_ a lot!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Cage / Sibelius / Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 2
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 7
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Cage / Bach / Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 3
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 7
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Sibelius/Bach/Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 9
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 9


----------



## Cnote11

After conor

Gershwin/Stravinsky/Mozart

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 9
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 10


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Stravinsky / Gershwin / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 4
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 9
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 12


----------



## Cnote11

Team Stravinsky and Gershwin rising to the top


----------



## science

after Trout: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 8
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 12

Canteloube / Delibes / Sibelius


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Stravinsky / Mozart / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 8
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 14


----------



## NightHawk

after mmsbls:

Delibes / Sibelius / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 8
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 9
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Brahms Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 9
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 14


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Sibelius / Cage / Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 11
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 14


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Mozart / Cage / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 4
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 4
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 11
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 14


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Sibelius/Bach/Stravinsky

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 5
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 4
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 13
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 13


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Sibelius / Stravinksky / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 5
Brahms: Horn Trio - 9
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 15


----------



## science

after NightHawk:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 5
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 10
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 14

Brahms / Delibes / Stravinsky


----------



## Cnote11

after science

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 5
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 15

Gershwin/Stravinsky/Delibes


----------



## Trout

After Cnote11:

Stravinsky / Gershwin / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 5
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 17


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Stravinsky / Mozart / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 5
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 19


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Stravinsky / Bach / Brahms

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 6
Brahms: Horn Trio - 10
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 21


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Cage / Sibelius / Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 6
Brahms: Horn Trio - 10
Cage: In a Landscape - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 16
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 21


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Brahms Sibelius

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 6
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 15
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 21


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Sibelius/Bach/Stravinsky

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 17
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 20


----------



## Trout

After Conor71:

Gershwin / Stravinsky / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 8
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 17
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 21


----------



## Cnote11

After trout

Gershwin / Stravinsky / Mozart

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 17
Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 22


----------



## tdc

After Cnote11:

Stravinsky / Mozart / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 17
*Stravinsky: Pulcinella - 24*


----------



## tdc

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet No. 13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella

Updated Board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 17


----------



## science

after tdc:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
*Brahms: Horn Trio - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 12*
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
*Sibelius: Symphony #4 - 19*

Sibelius / Brahms / Cage


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4

Updated Board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 14
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## Cygnenoir

After pjang23:

Cage / Gershwin / Brahms

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 7
Brahms: Horn Trio - 13
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 7
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Bach/Mozart/Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 9
Brahms: Horn Trio - 13
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## NightHawk

After Conor71:

Mozart / Bach / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
Brahms: Horn Trio - 13
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12


----------



## science

after Nighthawk (Cage got a point in his vote by mistake): 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
Brahms: Horn Trio - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 12 
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11

Brahms / Delibes / Schubert


----------



## Trout

After science:

Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche / Gershwin / CAge

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
Brahms: Horn Trio - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 2


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Strauss / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
Brahms: Horn Trio - 15
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## Cnote11

After mmsbls:

Brahms/Gerswhin/Mozart

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
Brahms: Horn Trio - 17
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## NightHawk

I am sorry for the error - I changed my choices and failed to correct completely!



science said:


> after Nighthawk (Cage got a point in his vote by mistake):
> 
> Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
> Brahms: Horn Trio - 15
> Cage: In a Landscape - 12
> Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
> Delibes: Lakme - 9
> Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
> Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
> Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
> 
> Brahms / Delibes / Schubert


----------



## pjang23

Brahms Schubert Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
*Brahms: Horn Trio - 19*
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio

Updated Board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 10
Cage: In a Landscape - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Cage / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande / Cage / Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 9
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 2
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after berghansson:


Schoenberg / Cage / Gershwin 


Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 8
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 3


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Gershwin / Strauss / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 4
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Strauss / Schoenberg

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 13
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 3
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## Cnote11

After mmsbls:

Schoenberg/Gershwin/Mozart

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 12
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## science

after Cnote: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 5
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5

Canteloube / Delibes / Mozart


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Science:

Cage / Schoenberg / Bach

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Cage: In a Landscape - 15
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## tdc

editing.....


----------



## science

putting together my vote and berghansson's (we voted at the same time) - and it looks like I'll be adding tdc's vote too: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 15
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## tdc

After berghansson:

Dutilleux / Cage / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 16
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## pjang23

Handel Schubert Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 15
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 10
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## science

Would any Cage supporters be willing to trade Cage for Delibes? I'll give it my +2s until it's enshrined in exchange for someone's +2s on Delibes - though you wouldn't have to use your +2s until Delibes got into first place.


----------



## science

Some works I'm thinking of pushing soon - would anyone be willing to join me in any of these? By the way, if you know of a significant composer without a work on our list yet, let us know! 

Clementi: Piano Sonata 33.3 or 26.2
Dukas: Piano Sonata 
Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
Gombert: Magnificats 
Khachaturian: Violin Concerto 
Khachaturian: Gayane 
Khachaturian: Spartacus
Leoncavello: Pagliacci 
Locatelli: L’Arte del violin 
Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
Massenet: Manon 
Massenet: Thais 
Orff: Carmina Burana
Riley: In C 
Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill" 
Xenakis: Pleiades 
Zelenka: Trio Sonatas


----------



## Conor71

science said:


> Some works I'm thinking of pushing soon - would anyone be willing to join me in any of these? By the way, if you know of a significant composer without a work on our list yet, let us know!
> 
> Clementi: Piano Sonata 33.3 or 26.2
> Dukas: Piano Sonata
> Dutilleux: Sur le meme accord
> Golijov: Dreams & Prayers of Isaac the Blind
> Gombert: Magnificats
> Khachaturian: Violin Concerto
> Khachaturian: Gayane
> Khachaturian: Spartacus
> Leoncavello: Pagliacci
> Locatelli: L'Arte del violin
> Mascagni: Cavalleria rusticana
> Massenet: Manon
> Massenet: Thais
> Orff: Carmina Burana
> Riley: In C
> Tartini: Violin Sonata "The Devil's Trill"
> Xenakis: Pleiades
> Zelenka: Trio Sonatas


I'll support you for Riley's In C


----------



## Conor71

After pjang23:

Bach/Mozart/Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Cage: In a Landscape - 15
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 6
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## science

Conor71 said:


> I'll support you for Riley's In C


Ok. That one could be tough. It was voted down earlier when ComposerOfAvantGarde and I tried to push it. But that was 30 or so enshrinements ago, so we must have better chances now.


----------



## Cnote11

I was actually thinking of nominating In C yesterday morning, so I think I'd give it a push. I'd also support Xenakis. I'd also be willing to go into an agreement with you on the Cage thing. I'll give a little taste to let you know I'm serious 

Schoenberg/Delibes/Bach
Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Cage: In a Landscape - 15
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 5


----------



## NightHawk

after Cnote11:

Delibes / Schoenberg / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Cage: In a Landscape - 15
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 6


----------



## science

Alright, Cnote!

After nighthawk (and I did notice that vote for Delibes): 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 17
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 6

Cage / Delibes / Bach


----------



## Trout

After science:

Gershwin / Strauss / Cage

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 16
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 2
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7


----------



## mmsbls

After science:

Mozart / Handel / Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 16
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 2
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 13
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7


----------



## tdc

After mmsbls:

Cage / Dutilleux / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Cage: In a Landscape - 18
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 13
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 8
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7


----------



## tdc

science said:


> Would any Cage supporters be willing to trade Cage for Delibes? I'll give it my +2s until it's enshrined in exchange for someone's +2s on Delibes - though you wouldn't have to use your +2s until Delibes got into first place.


When Delibes gets close I'll support it.


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Cage / Schoenberg / Bach

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
*Cage: In a Landscape - 20* 
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 13
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7

There


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape

Updated Board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 3
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 13
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7


----------



## science

tdc said:


> When Delibes gets close I'll support it.


And I will support Dutilleux! I hadn't noticed that you'd added it.


----------



## pjang23

Handel Mozart Delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme -10
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 14
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7


----------



## Trout

After pjang23:

Gershwin / Strauss / Canteloube

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Delibes: Lakme -10
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 5
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 14
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Mozart / Handel / delibes

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Delibes: Lakme -9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 16
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 9
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## Cnote11

After mmsbls

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 16
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8

Delibes/Schoenberg/Canteloube


----------



## science

after Cnote11: Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 17
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 10
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 11
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8

Canteloube / Mozart / Gershwin


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Schoenberg / Gershwin / Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 17
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## pjang23

Mozart Handel Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
*Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478 - 19*
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## pjang23

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478

Updated Board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 11
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 3
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Dutilleux / Bach / Strauss

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 5
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 7


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Bach/Strauss/Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 5
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 12
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor 71:

Delibes / Schoenberg / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 5
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## science

after NightHawk:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 6
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8

Delibes / Dutilleux / Handel


----------



## Trout

After science:

Gershwin / Strauss / Canteloube

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Delibes: Lakme - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 6
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 9


----------



## Cnote11

After trout:

Delibes/Dutilleux/Bach

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Delibes: Lakme - 17
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 7
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## tdc

After Cnote11:

Delibes / Dutilleux / Canteloube 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Delibes: Lakme - 19
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 6
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 8


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Strauss/Handel/Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Delibes: Lakme - 19
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 10


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Delibes / Schoenberg / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Delibes: Lakme - 21
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme

Updated Board:

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 13
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 10
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 10


----------



## Cygnenoir

After Nighthawk:

Schoenberg / Gershwin / Bach

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 10


----------



## Trout

After berghansson:

Strauss / Gershwin / Canteloube

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 8
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Handel Strauss

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 12
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 8
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Bach / Dutilleux / Gershwin

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 6
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 9
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 14
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 10

Canteloube / Dutilleux / Strauss


----------



## Trout

Wow, my last vote got completely undone just 3 votes after.


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Bach/Strauss/Schubert

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 16
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 9
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After Conor71

Bach / Schubert / Schoenberg

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 18
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Schoenberg / Bach / Canteloube

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 19
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 7
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 10
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## science

after Nighthawk: 

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 19
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 11
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11

Canteloube / Dutilleux / Schoenberg


----------



## Cnote11

After science:

Schoenberg/Gerswhin/Bach
Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 18
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## tdc

After Cnote11:

Bach / Dutilleux / Schoenberg

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 20
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## science

It's so appropriate, in light of the way the forum has been for about a month, that we have a big Bach v. Schoenberg blowout bash. (Bach v. Cage would be better, but Bach v. Schoenberg isn't all that bad.) I hope we can keep it more civil than the rest of the forum has!


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Gershwin / Bach

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 19
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 19
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Handel Schoenberg

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 19
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 18
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 11


----------



## mmsbls

After pjang23:

Handel / Strauss / Schoenberg

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 19
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 9
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 10
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12


----------



## Trout

After mmsbls:

Gershwin / Strauss / Canteloube

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 19
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 15
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 10
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After trout

Bach / Handel / Schoenberg

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 21
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 15
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## science

after ComposerOfAvantGarde:

*Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 22*
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 10
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 15*
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13

Canteloube / Bach / Schoenberg


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530

New board: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 10
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 15
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Bach / Schoenberg / Dutilleux

Bach: Trio Sonatas BWV 525-530 - 23
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 8
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 11
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 15
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14

re: Science's hope - I promise civility to the bitter end.


----------



## science

Nighthawk, Bach was enshrined and so unfortunately your vote is invalid. You are eligible to vote immediately, but until then the board remains: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 10
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 15
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## NightHawk

after updated board - sorry!

Canteloube / Gershwin / Schoenberg


Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 16
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## science

I'm glad you got to cast a legal vote, and doubly glad that you chose to use your +2 vote in such a worthy manner!


----------



## Cnote11

How does one go from casting a vote for Schoenberg to going against Schoenberg. I just noticed I could have voted, since its been since yesterday. I could have destroyed Bach and claimed a victory for Schoenberg... 
Schoenberg/Gershwin/Canteloube
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 17
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## science

Cnote11 said:


> How does one go from casting a vote for Schoenberg to going against Schoenberg.


That happens a lot, bc people want to speed along the enshrinements. The worst place you can be is in 2nd place. There are a couple of people who regularly vote against a work in 1st place, but not many of us do. But a lot of us vote against 2nd place regularly; probably a quarter or more of my negative votes are against the work in second place.


----------



## Cnote11

Yes, I was thinking that myself. How am I supposed to get Schoenberg on the board if I keep voting for Gershwin?


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Gershwin Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 18
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Schubert / Dutilleux / Strauss

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 11
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 18
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 18
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 15
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12

Riley / Canteloube / Schubert


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ravel: Bolero / Schoenberg / Schubert

Will be interesting to see how this is going to make it. 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 18
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Ravel: Bolero - 2
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12


----------



## science

I will give Bolero all of my +2 votes. It ought to be recommended.


----------



## NightHawk

*vote reversal*

I did a 180 because I was able, with the help of others, to get several works enshrined e.g. Byrd 'Great Service', Berio 'Sinfonia', Debussy 'Trio', so just to get things moving I figured I'd repay the favor. Enjoying your 'modern works' project, btw. 



Cnote11 said:


> How does one go from casting a vote for Schoenberg to going against Schoenberg. I just noticed I could have voted, since its been since yesterday. I could have destroyed Bach and claimed a victory for Schoenberg...
> Schoenberg/Gershwin/Canteloube
> Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 11
> Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
> Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 17
> Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
> Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
> Schubert: Schwanengesang - 12
> Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## NightHawk

after Berghansson:

Canteloube / Gershwin / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 19
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Ravel: Bolero - 2
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Gershwin / Strauss / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 21
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Ravel: Bolero - 2
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## Cnote11

Gershwin/Ravel/Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
*Gershwin: Porgy and Bess - 23*
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Ravel: Bolero - 3
Riley: In C - 2
*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16*
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13

GershWIN!


----------



## mmsbls

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess

New board: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 11
Ravel: Bolero - 3
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Handel / Strauss / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 3
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14


----------



## pjang23

Schubert Handel Ravel

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 14
Ravel: Bolero - 2
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Schubert / Stravinsky: Histoire du soldat / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 14
Ravel: Bolero - 2
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 18
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du soldat - 1


----------



## science

after tdc: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 4
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 18
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du soldat - 1

Ravel / Canteloube / Handel


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Ravel / Schoenberg / Handel

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 6
Riley: In C - 2
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 18
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du soldat - 1


----------



## science

Berghansson, it looks like Ravel is going to be ok for awhile. I will use some of my +2 votes on Canteloube while I have NightHawk's help on that one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After berghansson

Schubert / Riley / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Schubert: Schwanengesang - 20
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du soldat - 1


----------



## Trout

After ComposerOfAvantGarde:

Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin / Schubert / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
*Schubert: Schwanengesang - 21
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14*
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 2


----------



## Trout

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang

New board: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 13
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 2


----------



## Cnote11

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 13
Ravel: Bolero - 7
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 2

Schoenberg/Ravel/Strauss


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Handel / Strauss / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 15
Ravel: Bolero - 7
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 2


----------



## pjang23

Handel Tchaikovsky Ravel

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 17
Ravel: Bolero - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 1
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 3


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Stravinsky / Dutilleux / Strauss

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 17
Ravel: Bolero - 6
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 13
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 3


----------



## science

After tdc: 


Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 17
Ravel: Bolero - 8
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 14
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 3

Ravel / canteloube / Strauss


----------



## Cygnenoir

After science:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Handel

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 16
Ravel: Bolero - 9
Riley: In C - 3
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 3


----------



## Conor71

After berghansson:

Riley/Schoenberg/Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 16
Ravel: Bolero - 9
Riley: In C - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 3


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Canteloube / Ravel / Dutilleux


Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 16
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 12
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 3


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Strauss / Tchaikovsky / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 16
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## mmsbls

After Trout:

Handel / Strauss / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 18
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## pjang23

Machaut Handel Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 19
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 3
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Handel / Stravinsky / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 21
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 5
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 15
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## Conor71

After tdc:

Riley/Schoenberg/Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 21
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 4
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## Cnote11

After Conor:
Schoenberg/Stravinsky/Strauss
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 12
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 21
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 18
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## science

after Cnote: 

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Handel: Israel in Egypt - 21
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 7
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 17
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4

Canteloube / Dutilleux / Schoenberg


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

After science

Handel / Riley / Schoenberg

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
*Handel: Israel in Egypt - 23*
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 8
*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16*
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang
498. Handel: Israel in Egypt

New board:

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## NightHawk

after CoAG:

Canteloube / Ravel / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 16
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 11
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 4


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Strauss / Tchaikovsky / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 2
Ravel: Bolero - 11
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 16
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 5


----------



## pjang23

Machaut Tchaikovsky Ravel

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 16
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## tdc

After pjang23:

Dutilleux / Stravinsky / Strauss

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 14
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 10
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 16
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Cygnenoir

After tdc:

Schoenberg / Ravel / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 14
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 11
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 18
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Cnote11

After berg
Schoenberg/Ravel/Strauss
Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 14
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 12
Riley: In C - 8
Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 20
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 6
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## science

after Cnote:

*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 14*
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 12
Riley: In C - 8
*Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande - 21
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14*
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6

Riley / Schoenberg / Stravinsky


----------



## science

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang
498. Handel: Israel in Egypt
499. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande

New board:

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 14
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 12
Riley: In C - 8
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 14
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## science

As of enshrinement #499: 


As of #499: 

30 Beethoven, Mozart
29 Bach
28
27
26
25 
24 
23
22
21
20 Brahms
19 Schubert
18
17
16
15 
14
13
12 Haydn, Mahler, Schumann
11 Debussy, Dvořák
10 Bartók, Ravel, Tchaikovsky 
9 Chopin, Handel, Mendelssohn
8 Sibelius
7 Bruckner, Rachmaninoff, Strauss R, Stravinsky, Wagner
6 Janáček, Prokofiev, Shostakovich
5 Ligeti, Liszt, Schoenberg, Verdi 
4 Berlioz, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi 
3 Barber, Berg, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Walton 
2 Adams, Albeníz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Franck, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Takemitsu, Tallis, Villa-Lobos, Webern
1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Biber, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Hummel, Lalo, Lutoslawski, Machaut, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Mussorgsky, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pärt, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tavener, Telemann, Varèse, Victoria, Weber


----------



## Conor71

After science:

Riley/Strauss/Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 14
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 12
Riley: In C - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 15
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## NightHawk

after Conor71:

Canteloube / Strauss / Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 15
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 12
Riley: In C - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 16
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 6


----------



## Trout

After NightHawk:

Strauss / Tchaikovsky / Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 14
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 12
Riley: In C - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 18
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 5
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## Trout

science said:


> As of enshrinement #499:
> 
> As of #499:
> 
> 30 Beethoven, Mozart
> 29 Bach
> 28
> 27
> 26
> 25
> 24
> 23
> 22
> 21
> 20 Brahms
> 19 Schubert
> 18
> 17
> 16
> 15
> 14
> 13
> 12 Haydn, Mahler, Schumann
> 11 Debussy, Dvořák
> 10 Bartók, Ravel, Tchaikovsky
> 9 Chopin, Handel, Mendelssohn
> 8 Sibelius
> 7 Bruckner, Rachmaninoff, Strauss R, Stravinsky, Wagner
> 6 Janáček, Prokofiev, Shostakovich
> 5 Ligeti, Liszt, Schoenberg, Verdi
> 4 Berlioz, Elgar, Fauré, Grieg, Monteverdi, Puccini, Vivaldi
> 3 Barber, Berg, Saint-Saëns, Vaughan Williams, Walton
> 2 Adams, Albeníz, Bizet, Borodin, Britten, Bruch, Byrd, Chausson, Copland, Franck, Gershwin, Glass, Glazunov, Hindemith, Ives, Josquin, Medtner, Messiaen, Nielsen, Palestrina, Pärt, Penderecki, Purcell, Reich, Rimsky-Korsakov, Takemitsu, Tallis, Villa-Lobos, Webern
> 1 Adam, Albinoni, Alkan, Allegri, Alwyn, Bach CPE, Bax, Beach, Bellini, Berio, Berwald, Biber, Boccherini, Brian, Busoni, Buxtehude, Cage, Charpentier, Cherubini, Corelli, Couperin, Crumb, Delibes, Donizetti, Dowland, Duruflé, Enescu, Falla, Gabrieli, Gesualdo, Gliere, Gluck, Gorecki, Gounod, Gubaidulina, Holst, Honegger, Hummel, Lalo, Lutoslawski, Machaut, Mathieu, Milhaud, Monn, Mussorgsky, Ockeghem, Paganini, Pärt, Pergolesi, Pérotin, Piazzolla, Poulenc, Rameau, Rebel, Respighi, Rodrigo, Rossini, Rott, Rzewski, Satie, Scarlatti D, Scelsi, Schnittke, Schumann C, Schütz, Scriabin, Smetana, Strauss J II, Suk, Szymanowski, Tavener, Telemann, Varèse, Victoria, Weber


I'd say we have remarkable balance!


----------



## An Die Freude

What Ligeti works have been enshrined?


----------



## Cnote11

After Trout

Stravinsky/Ravel/Canteloube

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 13
Riley: In C - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 18
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## science

An Die Freude said:


> What Ligeti works have been enshrined?


Etudes, books 1-3
Lux aeterna
Kammerkonzert 
Requiem
Clocks & Clouds


----------



## mmsbls

After Cnote11:

Strauss / Haydn: Symphony No. 94 / Riley

*Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13*
*Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13*
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
*Ravel: Bolero - 13*
Riley: In C - 9
*Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 20*
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## mmsbls

*We hit 500!*

401. Mozart: Cosi fan tutte
402. Bruch: Kol Nidre
403. Brahms: Alto Rhapsody
404. Vivaldi: L'Estro Armonico
405. Ligeti: Requiem
406. Sibelius: Symphony No. 1
407. Handel: Dixit Dominus
408. Mozart: Symphony #29
409. Dowland: Lachrimae, or Seaven Teares
410. Adams: Nixon in China
411. Vaughan Williams: Symphony No. 5
412. Hindemith: Symphonic Metamorphosis
413. Ives: The Unanswered Question
414. Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 9 "Kreutzer"
415. Bach: Harpsichord Concerto in D minor BWV 1052
416. Strauss: Salome
417. Bartok: Piano Concerto No. 2
418. Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody #1
419. Adams: Harmonielehre
420. Liszt: Christus
421. Schumann, C: Piano Trio
422. Strauss, J. II: On the Beautiful Blue Danube
423. Duruflé: Requiem
424. Stravinsky: Mass
425. Tchaikovsky: Manfred Symphony
426. Gesualdo: Madrigals
427. Monteverdi: Selva Morale Spirituale
428. Handel: Solomon
429. Sibelius: Kullervo
430. Schubert: Mass #6
431. Hummel: Piano Concerto No. 3 in B minor
432. Charpentier: Te Deum
433. Victoria: Missa pro defunctis (Requiem)
434. Haydn: String Quartets Op.64 "Tost Quartets Set III"
435. Brahms: Variations on a Theme by Haydn
436. Purcell: King Arthur
437. Bruckner: Symphony No. 6
438. Ockeghem: Missa Prolationum
439. Mozart: Symphony #35 "Haffner"
440. Bach: French Suites
441. Glass: Akhnaten
442. Dvorak: Romance in F minor for Violin and Orchestra
443. Couperin: Pieces de clavecin
444. Elgar: The Dream of Gerontius
445. Gounod: Faust
446. Beethoven: String Quartets, Op. 59 "Razumovsky"
447. Dvorak: Piano Quintet #2
448. Beethoven: Symphony No. 4
449. Monn: Cello Concerto in G minor
450. Haydn: Symphony No. 88
451. Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time
452. Debussy: Jeux
453. Mahler: Symphony No. 10
454. Faure: Piano Quintet No. 2
455. Bax: Tintagel
456. Byrd: The Great Service
457. Walton: Viola Concerto
458. Pérotin: Viderunt Omnes
459. Rachmaninoff: Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
460. Dvorak: Violin Concerto
461. Chausson: Concerto for Violin, Piano, and String Quartet
462. Honegger: Symphony #3 "Liturgique"
463. Strauss: Metamorphosen
464. Reich: The Desert Music
465. Villa-Lobos: String Quartet #5
466. Tavener: Song for Athene
467. Albinoni: 12 Concerti a Cinque, Op. 9
468. Nielsen: Symphony #4 "The Inextinguishable"
469. Schumann: Piano Quartet
470. Janacek: Glagolitic Mass
471. Haydn: The Seasons
472. Berio: Sinfonia
473. Copland: Clarinet Concerto
474. Bartok: Piano Concerto #3
475. Milhaud: The Creation of the World
476. Lutoslawski: Piano Sonata
477. Chopin: Piano Sonata #3
478. Pärt: Te Deum
479. Schubert: Octet
480. Debussy: Sonata for Flute, Viola and Harp
481. Rachmaninoff: Symphony #2
482. Ligeti: Clocks and Clouds
483. Rott: Symphony in E major
484. Chopin: Piano Sonata #2
485. Ravel: L'Enfant et les sortileges
486. Bellini: Norma
487. Bizet: Symphony in C
488. Beethoven: String Quartet #13
489. Stravinsky: Pulcinella
490. Sibelius: Symphony #4
491. Brahms: Horn Trio
492. Cage: In a Landscape
493. Mozart: Piano Quartet No. 1 K. 478
494. Delibes: Lakme
495. Bach: Trio Sonatas, BWV 525-530
496. Gershwin: Porgy and Bess
497. Schubert: Schwanengesang
498. Handel: Israel in Egypt
499. Schoenberg: Pelleas und Melissande
500. Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche

New board:

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 13
Haydn: Symphony No. 94 - 1
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 13
Riley: In C - 9
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## An Die Freude

We should have a running side thread for composers and their enshrinements.

Ligeti: Musica Ricercata/Strauss/Dutilleux

Canteloube: Chants d'Auvergne - 13
Dutilleux: Metaboles - 12
Ligeti: Musica Ricercata - 2
Machaut: Le Voir Dit - 4
Ravel: Bolero - 13
Riley: In C - 10
Strauss: Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche - 19
Stravinsky: Histoire du Soldat - 7
Tchaikovsky: Eugene Onegin - 7


----------



## science

ok stop voting here

This thread is closed. All further votes don't count.

Also, An Die Freude, you need to vote again - your vote is invalid because Strauss was enshrined before you voted. But vote on the other thread.


----------

